# 1936 - Pulp Heroes



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2007)

Evening of April 20th, 1936. Central Park, New York.

[sblock=Elizabeth & Michael]The Central Park looked nice. It had been a month since Robert Moses and his crew had finished cleaning and repairing the park, and they had done amazingly good job. You still remember what it was only a year ago. Dead trees, worn-out lawns, vandalism etc. You wouldn't even have dreamed of these kind of nice evening walks through the park those days. Now you two are just enjoying the darkening evening, strolling through the park and having a private conversation. It is already guite late but there are still a few other people in the park too. Suddenly you hear a gunshot from the direction of the Metropolitan Museum of Art.[/sblock]
[sblock=Eddie]You are sitting on bench at the Turtle Pond of Central Park. You were supposed to meet Dr. Alexei Ivanov here half an hour ago but there is no sign of him. Alexei is an old associate of yours, you could almost call him a friend. He is a brilliant archeologist, and a few years ago he gave you an exclusive story about his findings in his Giza-dig. A couple of days ago he contacted you again and set up this meeting. He told you that he had a story for you. You are still waiting him when you hear a gunshot from the direction of the Metropolitan Museum of Art.[/sblock]
[sblock=Lotka]A nice park these americans have built here. It's a good place for you to walk around and go through your theories. It is already starting to get dark but there are still a few others in the park too. You are deep in your thoughts when you hear a gunshot from the direction of the Metropolitan Museum of Art.[/sblock]
[sblock=Jack]You got a new assignment this morning. An archeologist named Alexei Ivanov. Apparently he has made some important discovery for the goverment, so you were dispatced to protect him until he can study the thing and get it to safety. You just found him and were about to go and introduce yourself when he went to the Central Park. Somehow you lost sight of him and are now trying to figure where he dissappeared. Suddenly you hear a gunshot from the direction of the Metropolitan Museum of Art.[/sblock]
[Sblock=John]You have been spending the evening with your old buddies from the Flying Legion, a mercenary airforce you belonged to for a few years after the war. Now you're walking to your hotel and decided to take a shortcut through the Central Park. It is already guite dark so there are not many others out anymore. Suddenly you hear a gunshot from the direction of the Metropolitan Museum of Art.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2007)

Elizabeth flinches as she hears the gunshot, instinctivly ducking, having been in far too many gunfights not to be a little jumpy and paranoid. Once she realizes that they are safe she looks sheepishly at Mick.

"Sorry, Borneo is just a little too fresh in my memory. " she says and looks off towards the Museum. "We should probably check it out," her own basic, ingrained altruism and concern for others kicking in almost instinctively.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 1, 2007)

Eddie bolts up at the sound of the gunshot, and instinctively takes a step toward the noise.  He wouldn't have remembered the act of actually rising from the bench of he'd tried.

_No_, he thinks to himself as he resists the urge to jet off to the scene, wherever it may be.  _I've got to meet Alexei, he'll be here soon._

He finds himself pacing with a freshly lit cigarette in his mouth.  Back and forth in front of the small stone bench, hands jammed in his pockets rattling some loose change.  "C'mon Alexei," he whispers to himself impatiently.  He takes a deep pull off the cigarette and exchanges the pacing for a few nervous bounces on the balls of his feet.  His head darts quickly back and forth--furtive glances here and there through thick clouds of smoke. 

"Aww, screw it," he says to himself, and snatches up his camera case and dashes off toward the Metropolitan Museum of Art.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

The air was fresh in his face as he walks in the park. Lotka love that sensation when he was thinking, but something get him out of his awake dreams, a loud "Bum". The professor instinctively put his hand on his sheathed gun under his clothes. He looked frenetically around, specking someone to come out for him. But no one did.
After some minutes, curiosity defeated fear, and Lotka found himself running towards the museum.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2007)

John walks home with the nice warmth of one too many whiskeys warming his belly. Suddenly the sharp dry _crack_ of a pistol shot drives the fog from his brain. Instinctively he checks the action of his _Luger_ under his leather vest. He stays in the shadows as he slowly makeshis way towards the museum.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 2, 2007)

At the pop of the gunshot, instinct took over and Jack moved with a determined pace towards the museum. He slipped the Browning out of his shoulder holster and scanned the park for signs of Ivanov, slowing when the ember of a cigarette announced the presence of another man before he broke into the circle of light beneath a streetlamp. As the man quickly turned down the path towards the museum, Jack pulled back into the shadows and followed, calmly taking the safety off his pistol and keeping his eye on the bouncing ember.

[OOC: Using _Swift Track_ class feature]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 2, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Elizabeth flinches as she hears the gunshot, instinctivly ducking, having been in far too many gunfights not to be a little jumpy and paranoid. Once she realizes that they are safe she looks sheepishly at Mick.
> 
> "Sorry, Borneo is just a little too fresh in my memory. " she says and looks off towards the Museum. "We should probably check it out," her own basic, ingrained altruism and concern for others kicking in almost instinctively.





Murphy's head swiveled instinively when the shot is fired. As he saw that it was of no immediate danger, he relaxed a bit. 

As Elizabeth suggests that they check the shot out, Murphy just rolls his eyes. But replies with a professional "Yes ma'am." and heads towards the museum just ahead of Elizabeth.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2007)

Elizabeth rolls her eyes at the _Yes M'am_, which in Mick speak is.... Well. It meant alot of things depending on the situation and what they were facing. 

"Hay, at least we're not back in Haiti. Remember that voodoo priest and the guy that was always falling apart?" she said, wincing at the memory.

She had nearly wound up being the priest's next sacrifice and Mick had almost been the guy's next 'falling apart minion'.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 3, 2007)

Mick just sighs "Yes, I remember Haiti." he says with resignation. There aren't enough pints to erase that memory he thinks.

"If there's another damn witchdoctor here, we're leaving. And you don't get a choice neither."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2007)

"No argument there. Anything even looking like a witchdoctor, I'm heading in the opposite direction." she said in complete agreement for once.

She much preferred getting shot at than that.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 4, 2007)

You all arrive to the scene more or less simultaneously. There on the side of the museum you see a man lying and clutching his side. As he sees you approach he rises his hand and whispers: "The diamond, don't..." And then he is dead. You hear running steps disappear to the distance.

[sblock=Elizabeth & Mickey]You get a bit closer to the dead man and notice his lapel pin. You have similar ones of your own. This man was an agent of the Guardians. You haven't met him before though, so he probably was a member of some other city's hierarchy. You notice you arrived at the same time with four others. One of them came hiding in the shadows but you both noticed him.[/sblock]
[sblock=Eddie] Someone follows you to the scene. He is trying to be sneaky but you notice him. But when you arrive to the side of the museum you forget all about your follower. The dead man: It's Alexei! He was probably on his way to meet you and got himself shot. After the shock you notice four others who arrived to see what's happening.[/sblock]
[sblock=Lotka]You get to the scene about same time as four other people. Taking a better look at the killed man you realize that you know him. Alexei Ivanov, an old friend of yours from your time at the Moscow University. You haven't seen him in years and now he's here, dead at your feet.[/sblock]
[sblock=Jack]You follow the man to the side of the museum. It seems that the shot intrigued him to investigate. As it did for four more people. You are still hiding but it seems that at least the man you followed has noticed you. Besides, from your position you can't see the killed man too good.[/sblock]
[sblock=John]You get to the museum with four others, who came to see what the shot was. As you get near enough you notice the dead man. Alexei Ivanov, an archeologist. You spent almost a year as a hired gun on his dig in Congo-region. A good fellow, even if he was a little weird. Always talking about his ambition on finding some legendary mine.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2007)

Elizabeth stares at the lapel pin, suddenly very angry. One of her father's people was murdered. One as a Nightshade, she was supposed to protect. She kneels, gently closing the dead man's eyes. 

To the others, she appears as an attractive, well dressed young lady of means, though a bit tall for some tastes, her build is slender and graceful and skin tanned from long hours spent outdoors. Her dark blonde, shoulder length hair is styled into a classic french braid and she wears minimal make-up. Only her eyes set her apart, they are a pale, almost translucent hazel and seem old, as if she had seen far too much in too short a lifespan.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2007)

"Alexei..." Eddie whispers.  Awestruck, he doesn't notice the cigarette fall out of his mouth, but he finally manages to approach his old friend.

"Alexei," he says louder as he slides close to him on his knees, paying no attention to the woman.  "Alexei!"

Finally he notices the woman as she closes Alexei's eyes, and Eddie looks up into hers.  _Stop the press!_, he thinks to himself.  Even in this confusion, he can't help but notice her eyes.

"I knew him," he says quietly.  "Who would do this?  Alexei was harmless."  Eddie quietly begins to search the Alexei's pockets for any clues.  "There's got to be something here."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2007)

Elizabeth's hand shoots out, grabbing the unknown man's wrist. "Stop," she says, her voice low and deadly with anger. You have no doubt that she could kill without loosing any sleep over it. "Who are you?" she demands. "And what's your connection to him?"

This... Alexie was one of her father's employees. That made him hers by default as well. Therefore, someone had to pay.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 4, 2007)

Ignoring the conversation, Jack steps forward enough to confirm that the body is Ivanov, and (Browning still in hand) says to the man searching his body, "I'm gonna need you to turn over anything you find, sir -- government property. But first," he looks in the direction of the blonde bruiser who came with the woman, "you -- fan out and help me find our shooter." He pauses long enough to get a yes or no before beginning his search.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 4, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Elizabeth's hand shoots out, grabbing the unknown man's wrist. "Stop," she says, her voice low and deadly with anger. You have no doubt that she could kill without loosing any sleep over it. "Who are you?" she demands. "And what's your connection to him?"




"Hey, relax doll," Eddie says.  He turns on his famous smile, and tries to belie his concern.  "I work for The Chronicle, maybe you've heard of it?  Alexei had a scoop for me, that's all."  He maintains his country smile.  "Now, uh.. think I can have my hand back?" he says with a sly wink.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2007)

Elizabeth looks at the others, well aware of them, years spent in the jungles and deserts dodging spells and bullets, coming in handy for that sort of thing. Being aware of one's surroundings could mean literally life or death. 

For the most part, she sensed no immediate threat from these guys, most seemed more concerned about the dead guy. She subtly shakes her head. This was fast becoming something.... Unusual to say the least.

She turns her attention back to the reporter, letting go of his hand. "It was yours to begin with, I think," she said dryly. "Name's Elizabeth Nightshade. The big guy behind me is Mickey. Don't get him angry, he's really not pleasant when he's irritated."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2007)

The strange looking man approach the dead corpse of Alexei Ivanov. Then he falls to his knee when he recognize the face of the dead man.
"Oh Alexei! So much time and I find you now like this... Why don't you stayed in Moscow!" Lotka says in Russian.  He takes Alexei hand with sorrow in his face. "Poor Alexei... I knew him well..." he says with watery eyes to the other persons near him.
When that man standing said "government property" Lotka relied angrily "He is property of no one! He was my friend, you are not going to take him as an object!" without understanding the man was referring to the objects Alexei posses.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 4, 2007)

"Professor Ivanov." An unshaven man in a leather bomber jacket says, holstering his Luger.
"Damn."
"Anyone got a look at the shooter?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2007)

"No, I didn't. Who are you people?" Elizabeth asks suspiciously. It seemed that everyone knew this man except for her, although she did recognize him as her father's agent. "He was muttering something about a diamond I think."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 5, 2007)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Ignoring the conversation, Jack steps forward enough to confirm that the body is Ivanov, and (Browning still in hand) says to the man searching his body, "I'm gonna need you to turn over anything you find, sir -- government property. But first," he looks in the direction of the blonde bruiser who came with the woman, "you -- fan out and help me find our shooter." He pauses long enough to get a yes or no before beginning his search.




"Yeah, 'bout that, even if you was a cop, ain't gonna happen buddy." replies Mickey who remains standing over Elizabeth, carefully watching this sudden congregation of men in the night.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 5, 2007)

"Well, I already told ya who I was..."  Eddie looks at the others in turn.  "But for them..." he shrugs his shoulders.  "Seems we all knew him, though.  Kinda creepy, don't ya think?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2007)

*"I am Doctor Lotka Kirdov, Alexei was my comrade back in Russia. We studied in the same university in Moscow." *Lotka says in english, with an evident russian accent.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2007)

"I am sorry for your loss, Doctor." Elizabeth replies in Russian and switches back to english.

"It is creepy and I don't believe in coincidences." she added as an afterthought. "My father may know more. I'm going to need to know all of your names." she said, after allowing Eddie to rifle through the dead man's pockets. 

_*Daddy always knows much more than he lets on. Mum too. I'm just an agent with a little more leeway than most.*_ she thought to herself.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 5, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Professor Ivanov." An unshaven man in a leather bomber jacket says, holstering his Luger.
> "Damn."
> "Anyone got a look at the shooter?"




"Nope. But since Irish here won't help me look, you want to?" Jack says, throwing his thumb towards the blonde bruiser. Then he looks around at the group quickly, "Wouldn't you all rather ask questions of the shooter than each other??"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2007)

"Don't be dingy." Elizabeth snarks. "The hatchetman is long gone by now. They usually don't keeping tapping their toes next to a murder scene,"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2007)

*"Logically, if he was an assassin like the ones we escaped from, when we flee Russia, then we have nothing to search for, they are very clean in their jobs. But Alexei indeed said something about a diamond. He said something about someone stolen it. May be in the museum we could find some more information about this."* Lotka suggest.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2007)

"*He'll be long gone by now. A turn around the corner and then walk as if nothing happened*." He grins sarcasticly. "*or just run to the victim and ask if anybody saw the killer*."
"*A diamond? When we were digging in the heart of darkness he used to ramble about a huge hidden diamondmine. I just figured he was a few aces short of a full deck. Guess somebody took him seriously enough to kill him. Poor bugger*."

He looks at the group. "*So here we are, all turning up at the body of someone we know without knowing each other. Even I wouldn't bet against those odds*."
"*Anybody know a way to get into the museum without getting into more trouble with the coppers then we allready have?*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I just figured he was a few aces short of a full deck.




*"What have you just said 'ape'? I wont allow you to say such things about my dead comrade! Retract immediately!!"* Lotka says angrily


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2007)

"Relax Dr. Lotka the man just said he thought your friend was a bit... um eccentric." Elizabeth said in Russian, trying to find a diplomatic way of saying a little bit crazy.


ooc:
Blackrat, would Jack be able to sense the occult aura surrounding Elizabeth, even though she is a low level Acolyte, her mostly untapped power would be fairly sizzling, considering her parentage?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 6, 2007)

Eddie looks through Alexei's pockets and finds his wallet with 200$, a key with number 52 on it and a matchbook from New Yorker hotel.

Meanwhile Jack finds the trace of the assailant but lose it to the streets. The man probably took a car and drove of.

[sblock=OOC]







			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Blackrat, would Jack be able to sense the occult aura surrounding Elizabeth, even though she is a low level Acolyte, her mostly untapped power would be fairly sizzling, considering her parentage?



Yes he would if he would be of sufficient level. He gets that ability at level 8 of shadow hunter, so not yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Mirth (Oct 6, 2007)

Jack holsters his weapon as he reapproaches the group and Ivanov's body. He looks towards the man who introduced himself as Eddie, "Find anything? Name's Castle, Military Intelligence, and Ivanov was supposed to be under my protection," Jack pauses, regretting his failure on that front, "but I hadn't contacted him yet."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2007)

"Ivanov worked for my father." Elizabeth admitted. "On what I don't know. But whatever it was, someone did not want him completing his task." she looked at the museume.

"You're military intelligence right?" she asked Jack. "As a duly sworn officer of the government, wouldn't you think this," she pointed to the dead man. "Is warrent enough to have a look in the museum to make sure nothing else is wrong down there?"


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 6, 2007)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Jack holsters his weapon as he reapproaches the group and Ivanov's body. He looks towards the man who introduced himself as Eddie, "Find anything? Name's Castle, Military Intelligence, and Ivanov was supposed to be under my protection," Jack pauses, regretting his failure on that front, "but I hadn't contacted him yet."




"A little slow on the draw, eh Bruno?" Eddie smirks.  "Don't suppose you wanna tell us why he needed protection, and from whom?  Looks like we're all in this together now, so none of that secret G-man stuff, huh?"

"Might wanna check the museum," he says to Elizabeth.  "But when we're done there, we'd to well to do check his cave," he says as he holds up the matchbook.  "He was staying at the New Yorker."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2007)

"And then, to talk with my father." her expression was grim.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2007)

"*No offense meant, Dr Lotka. Alex was a friend of mine. A bit loopey at times, but then most of my friends are*."

He looks at the rest;
"*I had no idea he was in town. Does anybody know what he was doing here."*He pauses.
"*Protection? Why the hell did he need protection for? And official gouvernment protection at that."*


----------



## Mirth (Oct 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "You're military intelligence right?" she asked Jack. "As a duly sworn officer of the government, wouldn't you think this," she pointed to the dead man. "Is warrent enough to have a look in the museum to make sure nothing else is wrong down there?"




"Seems logical, but someone's got to wait here with the body," Jack kneeled down next to Ivanov and searched him for further clues, answering the others' questions while focusing on his task. "Go ahead inside and contact the local constabulary and I'll join you all once they get here."



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "A little slow on the draw, eh Bruno?" Eddie smirks.  "Don't suppose you wanna tell us why he needed protection, and from whom?  Looks like we're all in this together now, so none of that secret G-man stuff, huh?"
> 
> "Might wanna check the museum," he says to Elizabeth.  "But when we're done there, we'd to well to do check his cave," he says as he holds up the matchbook.  "He was staying at the New Yorker."




Jack tried to ignore the jab from the smokestack, but the slight pause betrayed his guilt. "I can't divulge much, but let's say my orders were to escort Ivanov to a safe haven where he could examine his latest discovery -- unhindered."

When the matchbook is produced, Jack looks up and holds out his hand, "Mind?"



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> "Protection? Why the hell did he need protection for? And official gouvernment protection at that."




"He was working for us," Jack says, palm still outstreched. "That' _truly_ all I can say."

[sblock=OOC]I was waiting for Fenris to post, but won't have another chance to post again until tomorrow evening...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

Elizabeth nodded and got up and from the way she moves and her own general awareness of everything around her, you can guess she's had combat experience of some sort, which is odd, considering that the U.S. doesn't exactly allow women on the front lines. 

_*It wouldn't be the first time the Nightshades have worked with the government on something that mutually benefits both, *_ she thought to herself._*It won't be the last.*_ 

She looks at Mickey. "Come on, let's call the cops, before he starts to stink," she said, pointing at the corpse.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She looks at Mickey. "Come on, let's call the cops, before he starts to stink," she said, pointing at the corpse.




"We've got three days, five if it stays cold at night" replies Mickey with a deadpan. Mickey didn't always get Elizabeth's dry humor. But he dutifully searched his pockets in search of change as he walked over to the corner to phone the police.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 8, 2007)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Jack tried to ignore the jab from the smokestack, but the slight pause betrayed his guilt. "I can't divulge much, but let's say my orders were to escort Ivanov to a safe haven where he could examine his latest discovery -- unhindered."
> 
> When the matchbook is produced, Jack looks up and holds out his hand, "Mind?"




"Not at all," Eddie says with a smile.  He ignores the man's outstretched hand and slips the matchbook into his own coat pocket.

"So, who's up for a looksee?" he says before he starts toward the doors of the museum.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 8, 2007)

"*I am*" says John while taking out his zippo lighter and giving a fire to Jack.

"*Let's go*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2007)

Lotka moves toward the museum.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "We've got three days, five if it stays cold at night" replies Mickey with a deadpan. Mickey didn't always get Elizabeth's dry humor. But he dutifully searched his pockets in search of change as he walked over to the corner to phone the police.




Elizabeth simply grinned, shaking her head.

ooc:
Would Elizabeth be armed with some sort of weapon?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 10, 2007)

The police on the other end sounds a bit irritated and tells Mickey that they will be there when they have the time. It almost sounded as if he didn't take this seriously. After a little arguing with the man Mickey hangs up the phone but can't be sure if he managed to convince the cop. The way that the police reacted sounded somewhat fishy, almost as if he didn't want to react, usually the coppers are very serious about murder.

Meanwhile the others start by checking the outer walls of the museum. No windows are broken and the doors are locked. Doesn't look like anyone has broken in. You could try knocking and ask if the nightguard has seen anything.

[sblock=OOC]







			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Would Elizabeth be armed with some sort of weapon?



 Well I think she would at least own a gun. Whether or not she'd be carrying one on a nice evening walk is up to you  . A good choice of a pistol could be walther P38. Uses the stats of the tokarev from the D20 past.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2007)

ooc:
Considering her lifestyle, I'd think Mickey at least would insist on her carrying a gun at all times, 

IC
Elizabeth knocks on the door, hoping for the night guard to answer. But figuring the response of the cops, that's unlikely.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2007)

Mickey heads back to Elizabeth at the door.

"Som'ins fishy here tonight. Flatfoots don't want to come around. This was planned and payed for. This wadn't random, and whoever did it went all out bribin' cops." says Mickey pessimistically watching the surroundings more carefully.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 12, 2007)

Elizabeth's eyes tightened and she nodded. "Not too surprising. Maybe a mob hit?" she asked dryly as she tapped her foot, waiting for the night guard. She'll give him another couple of minutes before asking Mickey to 'pick the lock'.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 12, 2007)

While the others wait for the night watchman, Eddie jots down some notes on everything that's happened thus far.  Seems Alexei may have left him a scoop after all.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 14, 2007)

From his vantage point next to Ivanov's body, Jack watched Irish make the call and go back to his boss. From his body language, Jack could tell something was wrong. When Irish started watching the area more intently, he knew his suspicions were confirmed. So, if the cops weren't coming, what next? 

Then the smokestack broke off from the group a little closer to him, jotting something down on his pad under the streetlamp. Jack took the opportunity to call out, "Hey Bruno! Which lead do you think is hotter, the cold and dark museum or that book of matches in your pocket? I'm not keen to leave your friend here alone, but we need to get to his ... cave ... before anyone else does. What do you think we should do with Alexei?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 14, 2007)

If the night guard doesn't show, Elizabeth will give the go ahead. "Mickey, if the nightwatch doesn't come soon, 'pick the lock', if you would." she said smiling a little at their private joke.

'Picking the lock' meant to break the door down, as neither of them really knew how to pick locks....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2007)

Lotka approach slowly to the woman in the museum door. 
*"If you intend to open that door, be aware of any alarm system. By the looks of things, if an alarm was to be online, we would attract unwanted company..."* he said


----------



## kirinke (Oct 14, 2007)

"Subtlety isn't exactly high on me and Mickey's list of priorities." she grinned at Lotka. "And in this case, attracting attention is exactly what we want. The nightguard isn't showing up. That means one of two things, either he's been paid off or he's dead. If he's alive, then he'll come to investigate the alarm. If'n he's not alive, we'll attract the cops attention, seeing as how they seemed disinclined to come when we called em like good citizens."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally, just as Elizabeth is about to lose her patience there comes a voice from the other side of the door. "I'm warning you. I've got a gun and I'm not afraid to use it so don't try to break in. I've already called the cops so you murderers better stay where you are." The man tries to sound intimidating but isn't doing a very good job at it. Sounds more like he's scared to hell.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 15, 2007)

"Just open the door pal. We called the cops too. They ain't comin'. We want to see why somebody'd wanna off old Alexei here. We're old friends o' his. And if you do shoot me, I'll break yer face, so open up before I kick the door down." says Mickey diplomatically (well diplomatically for Hell's Kitchen).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2007)

*"Let me please, you sense of diplomacy is way to... strange..." *Lotka approach the door. *"I'm Doctor Lotka Kirdov, I have made some work with the people here at the museum, you could check right away. We mean no harm... " *he looks to the hulky man besides him *"As you can see, I'm unarmed."*


----------



## kirinke (Oct 15, 2007)

"Listen, just open the door alright?" Elizabeth said, irritation quite readily apparent in her voice. "We're not gonna hurt you. Nightshades don't usually go around murdering innocents, now do they?" she snapped, clearly not the most diplomatic of people.

Her idea of diplomancy was similar to Mickey's. It came from the company she usually kept.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2007)

Lotka looks at the angry pair for a moment. He sighs *"Be patient, das?. I see you both are not quite polite, please, let me speak with this good man, and stop..." *Lotka thought for a moment about the terminology the use in USA *"... 'Frreaking him up' "*


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2007)

"*Nightshades?*" mutters John.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2007)

*"Very well, but I'm warning you, don't make any hasty moves."* You hear the lock open and the door comes open. There's the security guard standing on the other side with a  gun in his hand. *"Dr. Kirdov, yes I think I've heard your name before, as I have heard the name Nightshade. There's a whole collection with that nametag here."* He looks at Elizabeth a bit awkwardly and puts his gun away. *"Sorry about that ma'am, cant be too careful. Listen, I saw nothing. I heard the heater and phoned the coppers, but they said they're too damn busy to come down, and just then you were already knocking at the door."*

[Sblock=OOC]You've all heard the name Nightshade before too. Phaere Nightshade is an industrial mogul who has been in the papers from time to time. Rich as the devil and interested in exotic arts.[/Sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 16, 2007)

ooc:
Does Alexi actually have an office in the museum?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Does Alexi actually have an office in the museum?



From the minute details in his lapel pin you can tell he didn't belong to the New York hierarchy of Guardians. So he was probably just visiting the city.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 16, 2007)

Elizabeth looked at the others. "Alright," she said, running her hand through her hair in frustration. "Seems like the cops don't give a damn. So it's up to us to make sure they do." she said grimly. "Sorry to bother you." she turned to the others. "I need to make a phone call."

ooc:
I assume that Elizabeth would know someone who is a fellow operative in the local pd. A detective of somesort who can take care of the dead body. Then she's going to call her father to tell him about Alexi's death.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2007)

[sblock]Well at least Phaere knows someone who can take care of it, so calling him is good idea.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 16, 2007)

*"Did Dr. Ivanov, the man that was shot came from here? Was he doing anything but standing here?"* Lotka ask the guard, his hands in his back, as if he was examining a strange specimen.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 18, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"Did Dr. Ivanov, the man that was shot came from here? Was he doing anything but standing here?"* Lotka ask the guard, his hands in his back, as if he was examining a strange specimen.



*"No. The museum has been closed for an hour now and there's been no-one but me after that. The goon's gone? Then I could keep an eye on the body until some flatfoots arrive."*

Elizabeth phones her dad, who promises to get some uncorrupted coppers to the museum and suggest you check Ivanov's hotel room. And if possible come by Nightshade Tower after that.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2007)

"Thanks dad. Yeah, I'll go by the hotel room on the way to see you. I'll bring the others as well. This feels hinky and not in a good way pops. Yeah, I'll be careful." she said after listening to his responses. 

She returned to the others. "The cops will be coming after all," she said wryly and looked at the nightguard. "Watching the body will be appreciated." 

She said rejoined the others. "After we go by the hotel, my dad would like to talk to us, all of us." she added.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 18, 2007)

"I'd like to make a call to my office, if you'll wait," Jack says to the rest once they return with the guard. 

He dials in and quickly briefs the duty officer about the situation, giving details of the murder and the group's plans, but purposefully leaving out the meeting with Nightshade and his daughter's involvement in the investigation.

As he walks back to the group, he contemplates what he'll say to Phaere Nightshade when he sees him. The first (and last) time they met hadn't gone as smoothly as he would have liked. _I hope he doesn't still hold a grudge..._ Jack thought to himself as he approached Elizabeth and said, "Thanks. Ready to go."

[sblock=OOC]Just making up the connection to give plot hooks to the DM. Feel free to use or ignore at your discretion.  [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC Mirth]







			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> Just making up the connection to give plot hooks to the DM. Feel free to use or ignore at your discretion.



That's good. I actually had something planned but this works even better.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2007)

*"We? Who are you young and rushed lady, who make not very accurate assumptions? Why would we have to go to... anywhere but our homes at this hour. If truly the policemen are coming, I think they will know what to do." * Lotka relies to the young woman, with skepticism


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2007)

double postie


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2007)

Elizabeth looked levelly at Lokta. "Doctor, Alexie worked for my father amongst other things. The cops have been bought off. Even though my father contacted some good ones, their hands are going to be tied at best, especially if the one's who are bought are higher up than they in the coppers roost. So, it behooves us to look into this, before the waters can be muddied even further."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2007)

Lotka Kirdov nods *"And who is this father of yours, I assume he got big amounts of power as you speak of him, as you can notice by my accent, I am not from this country..."*


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2007)

"Phaere Nightshade is my father doctor Lokta." Elizabeth replied, coolly, without a hint of boastfullness, as if it was simple fact. She was as much his agent as his daughter. Heck, at times, Mickey had more rank in the Guardians than she did, at least in certain situations.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2007)

*"That gave me as much information as if you would say 'My father is my father'. Be more... accurate next time, lady. And its Doctor Kirdov."* Lotka replied, as if he was speaking to one of his students.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2007)

"Well, if you don't go with us, you'll never learn who he is, won't you?" she said wryly. "I'll give you this then. He is probably one of the wealthiest people in New York, if not the wealthiest and is head of Nightshade Industries. Does that explain things better?" she said with a smirk. 

For Elizabeth. That's polite.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 19, 2007)

"*You can count me in, lady. Didn't your dad sponser that Congo expedition of our late friend here*?" John says.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2007)

"I don't know. Probably. Dad has his fingers in alot of pie slices. I really don't keep track of his businesses. I'm usually hip deep in something I shouldn't be. Hence, Mickey." she nodded to her body guard. "He's there as back up and to keep me from getting myself killed." she grinned at the big Irish guy. "He's mostly successful at both."


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 19, 2007)

"A Nightshade, huh?  Swell," Eddie says with a quick grin.  "So let's go get a look at his room."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2007)

*"Wealthy and powerful, see, it was not so hard to say after all. You should have begin with that. Presumption is not a wise choice to make when you face strangers"* the doctor says, hands crossed in his back, as he walk down the museum stairs.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 19, 2007)

Elizabeth rolled her eyes in exasperation and shook her head. "Uhuh. Sure, riiighttt."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2007)

After a little debate you have decided to go check Ivanov's hotel-room and take a pair of cabs to get to New Yorker. You arrive to the lobby where a neatly groomed man with a too wide smile stands behind the counter. "Welcome to New Yorker, how may I be of service?" he asks, obviously eyeing some of you with contempt.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 22, 2007)

Elizabeth growled under her breath. She hated snooty, glorified bellmen and their ilk, having had to deal with the thinly disguised buttkissers all her life. She didn't care to mess with this one and decided to take him down a peg. "The name is Elizabeth Nightshade," she said contemptuously. "I need to see this room." she said nodding to Eddy to produce the key. "And be quick about it, would you?"

She much preferred people who spoke their mind. Even if it wasn't.... Exactly flattering.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2007)

Lotka sighs when he hears the "diplomatic" woman. *"People with power... "* he says in a whisper.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 23, 2007)

ooc:
Not exactly people with power, just not willing to deal with wealth conscious nimrods like the major domo of a bellman. Elizabeth has been around both rich and poor and everything inbetween. She knows that scum can come disguised in natty double breasted suits and evening gowns as well as in rags.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

OOC: Yes, but she gives the impresion of a spoiled child ^^ At least to me. She goes there, calling dad, being rude behind his bodyguard and all. =D I don't criticize   it, I found it a very good characterization.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I don't know. Probably. Dad has his fingers in alot of pie slices. I really don't keep track of his businesses. I'm usually hip deep in something I shouldn't be. Hence, Mickey." she nodded to her body guard. "He's there as back up and to keep me from getting myself killed." she grinned at the big Irish guy. "He's mostly successful at both."





Mickey merely nods at Elizabeth's nod. Her dry wit sliding off Mickey like oil.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 23, 2007)

Hidden by the bulk of the bodyguard John checks the action of his luger.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 23, 2007)

Jack watches and waits, slipping into the shadows at the back of the group...

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: Yes, but she gives the impresion of a spoiled child ^^ At least to me. She goes there, calling dad, being rude behind his bodyguard and all. =D I don't criticize   it, I found it a very good characterization.




Ditto.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 24, 2007)

ooc:
Well, she would be a bit spoiled by the wealth and privelege she grew up in, heck she isn't exactly poor now. She's not as arrogant as some rich people are though and she doesn't give a flying flip about how rich or poor anyone is. Heh. And Mickey is as much her partner as her bodyguard. She's armed as well y'know. 

IC:
Elizabeth tapped her foot impatiently, the death of Alexi, a fellow agent had pissed her off. It was perhaps the same sort of feeling a cop or Fed had when one of their own bought it. So, yes as Dr. Lokta had stated, she wasn't exactly at her most polite.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 24, 2007)

Eddie produces the key from his jacket pocket as he looks at Elizabeth and offers a slight grin.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 24, 2007)

The man obviously recognises Elizabeth's name as his posture becomes immediatily more respectful. He gives a quick glance to the key and looks surpriced. "Ah yes, room 52. Strange, no more than 30 minutes ago a federal agent came and demanded to see the room also. I believe he's still in there. It's on the fith floor."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 24, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> The man obviously recognises Elizabeth's name as his posture becomes immediatily more respectful. He gives a quick glance to the key and looks surpriced. "Ah yes, room 52. Strange, no more than 30 minutes ago a federal agent came and demanded to see the room also. I believe he's still in there. It's on the fith floor."




"Sure he was" mutters Mickey. "You take the elevator, I'll take the stairs, in case this 'agent' tries to give us the slip." says Mickey as he heads to the stairwell.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2007)

*"I will use the elevator as well" *Lotka says, and head to the elevator, pressing the botton to make it descend.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 24, 2007)

"Good call," Jack says to Mickey and joins him on the stairwell.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2007)

Elizabeth makes sure that her gun is ready before boarding the elevator. "Hope you can stand your own in a fight Doctor." she said quietly as the air about her became slightly heavier. "Oh, word of advice, don't stand directly in front of the elevator door." she told the Russian helpfully as the doors closed and suiting actions to words, she'll take one of the sides, once it reaches the correct floor.

ooc
Using Intuition: The Dedicated hero has an innate ability to sense trouble in the air. The Dedicated hero can make a Will saving throw (DC 15). On a successful save, the hero gets a hunch that everything is all right, or the hero gets a bad feeling about a specific situation, based on the GM’s best guess relating to the circumstances. This talent is usable a number of times per day equal to the character’s Dedicated level.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

*"After been chased away from your country by assassins, you learn how to stand for your life my dear." *the biologist says as he draw his Tokarev and loads it.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=Elizabeth]You get a slightly bad feeling about this.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Oct 25, 2007)

Elizabeth nodded. "There is nothing like being shot at by people who want you dead, preferably slowly dead, to hone those survival instincts." she commented and the tone of her voice indicated that she had quite a bit of experience with that sort of thing. She gripped her well-cared for Walther PPK and took position on the other side of the wall as the numbers ticked towards their final destination.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2007)

With all this ominous talk of bad guys and people wanting people slowly dead, Eddie is thankful for the Colt under his jacket.  It had gotten him out of a couple of scrapes in the past, but the events so far had led him to believe that this was going to be much, much more than just another story.  He reached his hand inside his coat and felt the grip to make sure it was in position.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

Lotka nods, and position himself next to the door entrance, where he can see by reflexion in the mirror, what will be in the other side of the door


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 25, 2007)

John follows the bodyguard to the stairs. As soon as they're out of sight he draws his Luger and speeds up the stairs as fast as he can.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 26, 2007)

You get to the fifth floor without any troubles and quickly find Ivanov's room. The door is closed but luckily Eddie has the key.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 26, 2007)

Eddie produces the key and moves to the door.  "Shall we," he says as he slides it in the lock.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

*"Careful now... This agent or whatever must be still here, since we didn't find him on our way here..." *states Lotka, holding his gun


----------



## kirinke (Oct 27, 2007)

Elizabeth nodded. "I've been feeling twitchy ever since we've gotten on this elevator, he's still around alright," she said firmly.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 28, 2007)

Like the others, Jack pulls his Browning, checks the chamber and prepares to enter the room.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 29, 2007)

Eddie opens the door and you find the room turned upside down. Every nook and cranny has been turned out. Someone has been searching for something in here. But whoever this "agent" was seems to have slipped away.

[sblock=Mickey]You notice that behind the curtain stands someone. He has hidden himself amazingly well. So well that it was lucky you even noticed him.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

*"Mother Russia! I remember my laboratory was .. cleaned this way once. This is outrageous."* the doctor claims.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2007)

Mickey utters a few choice words unfit for mixed company as he walks around the room surveying the damage.

"Whoever did this was a pro. But didn't really know what they were looking for." he says as he walks nonchalantly towards the window. Suddenly Mickey springs against the curtains, and throws them open.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 29, 2007)

Elizabeth trains her gun on whoever Mickey revealed, ready to shoot. "Hands in the air! NOW!" she shouts.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 31, 2007)

Mickey pulls the curtain aside and reveals a big man wearing a neat suit. Quikly he pulls out a knife and attacks Mickey. Obviously he hasn't heard of the Irish Anvil, or he would have hesitated before jumping towards him.
[sblock=OOC]Everyone roll init. Surprise round between Mickey and the Thug.[/sblock]


----------



## Mirth (Oct 31, 2007)

Jack starts to reprimand Irish for walking through the minefield of evidence before he springs on the curtains, then the princess shouts and Jack's senses lock in on the action.

Seeing the knife, Jack holsters his weapon and moves in to help Irish with Tall & Neat. When he can, he comes around to the side of the thug and tries to cold-cock him with a right.

[sblock=OOC]BR, you and I must have posted at the same time tonight and I didn't see yours until just now. 

Init 12+2=14. 

Combat Martial Arts = 1d4+3 unarmed strike (going for non-lethal to subdue).
Weapon Focus (unarmed strike) = +1 to hit
Improved Melee Smash = +2 to melee damage

To Hit 15+7=22. 

Damage 3+5=8.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 31, 2007)

*John McCain*

OOC : init +9


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2007)

Elizabeth snarls as she tries to get a clear shot, but can't. The air gets heavier around her as she draws on that special, inner faith and raises a simple silver cross inside a circle. "STOP!" She shouts to the knife attacking man.


ooc:
Casting command. 1st level Acolyte spell.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2007)

Mickey's instincts kick in and a fist springs out towards the man.

[sblock=OOC]
Mickey init (1d20+3=21) 

Mickey punch (1d20+7=15, 1d8+2=5) 

[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 31, 2007)

Feeling a little caught off guard, Eddie draws his weapon and points it towards the action.

ooc: Initiative (1d20+2=3)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

Lotka, surprised, instinctively point to the man with his gun, and shouts *"Drop your knife now you American pig!"*. Then realizing with what persons he was, he gets all red. *"Nothing personal..."* he adds.


OOC: Great a natural 1 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1346494)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 1, 2007)

ooc
Sorry, generally, the DM's I've played with handled those rolls... Um..... How do you roll for spells?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Sorry, generally, the DM's I've played with handled those rolls... Um..... How do you roll for spells?




OOC: head to invisible castle

http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py

That is the generally accepted die roller for PbP. Enter your screen name or character name, number of rolls, dice with modifiers (there is a little key at the bottom for more advanced rolls) and a note. Hit the roll dice button and you get the results, a link and a url you can copy to the post.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Sorry, generally, the DM's I've played with handled those rolls... Um..... How do you roll for spells?



Yeah. No worries. If you don't know how or forget to roll some rolls, I'll do it myself  . And for this particular spell it is just a save roll for the thug, so naturally I'll roll it  .[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay. First a surprise round between the Thug and Mickey.

Mickey gives a solid jab with his right and connects with a satisfying thump plastering the thug's left eye shut. He answers by thrusting his knife towards Mickey's chest but the irish is too quick for him to hit.

Then the init order:
Mickey 21
Jack 14
John 9
Elizabeth 7
Thug 5
Eddie 3
Lotka 1

I'll resolve the round by the actions you have stated as soon as Fenris posts Mickey's new action, since he actually starts the first actual round too.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 1, 2007)

John points his Luger at the burglar and shouts "*Drop it, punk*"

(ooc : hold action. If the burglar tries to attack or flee, shoot him)


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2007)

Mickey follows up the jab with a solid swing with the left.

[sblock=OOC]
Mickey Slugs the Thug R2 (1d20+7=16, 1d8+2=5) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2007)

Mickey follows with a solid swing and hits the man square in the jaw producing a sickly crack. Jack gets in the fray also and gives a low punch to the abs, hitting the air out of the lungs of the thug. John waits to see the thugs reaction as he points a gun to him. Elizabeth also points her gun to the man and shouts "STOP". Most of you are surprised at the power in her voice. The air seems to tingle and you all feel the mystical compulsion that comes with the command. The thug looks dumbfounded as he is unable to take any action. Eddie and Lotka also draw their guns and train them on the thug.

OOC: The next round:
Mickey 21
Jack 14
John 9
Elizabeth 7
Thug 5
Eddie 3
Lotka 1


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2007)

"Mickey, take him down. We need him alive," she said tersely, her voice and manner subtly different now as if she had dropped some veil or some mask.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 2, 2007)

"How long does that last?" Jack says to the Princess as he steps over to the phone on the nightstand and yanks the cord out of the wall. He also grabs a chair and gets ready to secure Tall & Neat. "Can we move him to get him seated and bound?"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2007)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "How long does that last?" Jack says to the Princess as he steps over to the phone on the nightstand and yanks the cord out of the wall. He also grabs a chair and gets ready to secure Tall & Neat. "Can we move him to get him seated and bound?"




"Long enough" replies Mickey placing a hard right into the thugs gut.

[sblock=OOC]Mickey R3 (1d20+7=21, 1d8+2=10) [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2007)

"Usually long enough for us to do what we need to do." Elizabeth replies promptly, grinning as Mickey uses the opportunity to say 'hiya' in ye old Hell's Kitchen style.  Letting Mickey have his fun, she searches about and finds that the ties holding back the drapes also do an excellent job of helping further secure Mr. Not So Sneaky.

"My mom's meaner with it though. Last time someone tried to kidnap her, she commanded them to um.... have relations with themselves." she said, chuckling at the memory as she helped Jack move the winded thug to the chair and tie him down.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 3, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Kirinke. Actually it is a couple of seconds. But then again, Mickey knocks him out cold so it's no matter in this case.[/sblock]
Mickey's last punch drops the thug to the floor and you can easily tie him up. He is now unconsious.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 3, 2007)

Once bound, while waiting for Tall & Neat to come to, Jack surveys the hotel room, searching for the obvious and the less so...

[sblock=OOC]Just a reminder, I have the Find Clues feat from d20 Past.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 3, 2007)

ooc:
I thought a round was the equivalent of a minute. My bad....


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2007)

Jack finds a piece of paper that has an address and a name written in it. The address points to London and the name says Dr. Murray. Also checking the thug's pockets you find a journal, a letter and a ticket to RMS Queen Mary that leaves in april 22nd to England (that is two days from now). Quick glance through the journal reveals it to be Dr. Ivanov's research journal.

The letter reads:

_Check Ivanov's hotel-room and get everything relating to his work, especially his journal. Here's a ticket to a ship. Meet me on the second evening of the journey at midnight in the Observation Bar.

The Hand_


----------



## kirinke (Nov 5, 2007)

Elizabeth goes to the washroom and comes back with an ice-bucket full of cold water. She cheerfully dashes it into the face of their bound captive and waits for the shock of it to wake the would be bad-guy up.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 5, 2007)

Jack pockets the journal and the ticket and then turns to the smokestack, "Eddie, right? Look, before I share this," he holds out the note and the letter, "I've got to have your word that you won't print anything until it's done. Agreed?"

Assuming Eddie says yes, Jack hands him the papers first, "None of that secret G-Man stuff, see?" He then turns to the rest, "Looks like we're going to London."

[sblock=OOC]Would Jack know of either Dr. Murray or The Hand?[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> Would Jack know of either Dr. Murray or The Hand?



No idea about Dr. Murray but for The Hand I rolled you Knowledge Arcane check and rolled pretty good. Doompriests are a russian secret society that tracks down and retrieve mystical items. Quite much like MIB but without government support. The Hand is title of mid-rank agents and they use only their title when communicating with anyone outside the order.[/sblock]
EDIT:[sblock=Elizabeth]You also know the above[/sblock]


----------



## Mirth (Nov 5, 2007)

_In that case..._

Jack then turns to the Princess, "After we shake down this goon, we better make that diversion to see your father ... it seems the Doompriests are involved."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 5, 2007)

Eddie agrees and takes the note.  Of course he'll print what he wants when he wants, but admitting it would hardly get him anywhere.  And if the man was willing to take a reporter's word for anything, well that was his fault, wasn't it?

"The Hand?" he says, more to himself than the others.  Then his ears perk, "Doompriests?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

OOC: Would Lotka know any of this? I thought if he is russian...


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: Would Lotka know any of this? I thought if he is russian...



Nope. It's a mystical secret society so it requires Knowledge Arcane Lore to know anything about them. He might have heard the name in russian whispered somewhere sometime, but he couldn't associate it with anything  .[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 5, 2007)

"Bastards," Elizabeth hisses, having tangled with them a time or two.... Marakesh for example. That nice little idol she snatched from under theirs and Belloq's nose now graced her father's private collection and made her smile in recollection. The look on that Frenchman's face when he woke up, trussed to a chair like the goon in front of her was priceless.

"If you print anything about this before I say you can, you will never work for any reputable newspaper again, nor will you ever be taken seriously, understand?" Elizabeth told the reporter calmly, knowing that if those goons were involved, no one would believe the reporter or his story.  Putting the fear of god or the Nightshade name into him would save his hide. Maybe. If he was smart. 

She grinned at the reporter. "On the other hand, if you 'play nice' like, you'll get the story of a lifetime, that is if you survive long enough to get it to print."

She turned to Jack and nodded. "Probably be best to take this guy with us, in case my father wants to talk to him." She said. "Check for cyanide pills in his mouth, wouldja, before he comes too. Mickey's haymaker's generally take more than one bucketfull of water to wake someone up."

Diplomancy.
New York Style.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

The doctor shakes his head after Elizabet spoke.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 6, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> The doctor shakes his head after Elizabet spoke.




"Doctor, you might want to look this over and see if there's anything we need to know in it," Jack says and hands over Ivanov's journal. "Feel free to copy from it, examine it in depth and so on, but remember it's government property, so I'll need it back eventually."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

*"Very well, I shall look about it" *Krindof says as he begins reading the journal


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 6, 2007)

The thug comes to as Elizabeth throws the bucketfull of water in his face. He splutters a second before he manages to get intelligable words out. *"Hey watch it doll!"* He finally realizes the situation he's in and a look of horror creeps to his face. *"Oh boy. I'm so gonna get a chicago overcoat for this brodie."
*
Lotka skims through the journal. Most of it is normal research notes from years ago but the last ten or so pages are written in some code you can't understand with many strange diagrams and few notes here and there that make no sense because you don't know what they point to. Only the last chapter is again written in russian:

_I need to get the diamond to Dr. Murray. She knows more about these kind of things. But now off to meet Mr. Wallace. He's going to get a story of a lifetime. It seems the mine Mr. Quatermain found 50 years ago was only an outpost. The real mine is deeper in the jungle and full of treasures they couldn't even begin to imagine._


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2007)

"Depends on the answers you give us, pally." Elizabeth remarks cheerfully. "Now, who hired you to toss this cave and who are you anyways?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

*"This is odd..." *Lotka begins to say. *"Maybe one of you can understand this diagrams and graphics, I can just understand this"* and he read the paragraph in russian.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2007)

ooc:
Actually, for the kind of lifestyle she normally leads outside of the 'dutiful daughter' routine she plays with her dad's business, she is pretty diplomatic. It's just her style of diplomancy isn't exactly suited for boardrooms. That'll change as they level hai?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 6, 2007)

Eddie chuckles a bit and blows off the broads idle threat.  She obviously thinks she's more important than she is, and he wasn't in the mood to go bursting anyone's bubble at the moment; there were more important fish to fry.

He smiled as the Russian read the passage and said his name.  "Hmm.. seems everyone wants to give me the story of a lifetime, eh?"  He winks at Elizabeth and takes the diagrams from Lotka to see if maybe he recognizes something.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2007)

Elizabeth shrugs. She tried to warn the guy. When he's done with the book, she'll give it a looksee.

ooc
Her russian is pretty good and her arcane lore isn't bad 
knowledge history 6
knowledge arcane lore 6


----------



## Mirth (Nov 8, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Depends on the answers you give us, pally." Elizabeth remarks cheerfully. "Now, who hired you to toss this cave and who are you anyways?"




"Actually, you're up for murder, boyo," Jack says, leaning down and putting his face dead center of Tall & Neat's vision, "so the only thing you've got to decide is whether you want your neck _stretched_ or you want do a _stretch_ in the pen. Now answer the lady's questions."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2007)

Elizabeth grinned to herself. Bad cop, worse cop. She could go with that. 

"Now sing me a song little pigeon, and if you try to bump gums on me, I'll let Mickey use you as a punching bag." she said. "Who's the butter and egg man behind this caper? Who're you working for?"


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 8, 2007)

*"Hah! I'm going to be dead now anyway so you can just keep your threats. And I've taken a worse beating before."*

Eddie doesn't get anything from the diagrams either but Elizabeth knows they are arcane drawings. Unfortunatily they are above her training. The coded writing is also beyond anyone's abilities to make sense.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *"Hah! I'm going to be dead now anyway so you can just keep your threats. And I've taken a worse beating before."*
> 
> Eddie doesn't get anything from the diagrams either but Elizabeth knows they are arcane drawings. Unfortunatily they are above her training. The coded writing is also beyond anyone's abilities to make sense.





"No you ain't buddy." replies Mickey. "I'll break your knees, shins, and each little finger. Then I'll use this little pig sticker you tried to use on me. Let me tell you, some salt goes a long way, especially if the skin is just peeled back rather than place onto a deep cut. But I'll cut your calves open to the bone and pour salt in if you like. Hard to run from The Hand, with broken legs. But I'll break ya have no doubt" adds Mickey as he stands in front on the man, idlely playing with the knife.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 8, 2007)

He actually seems to be scared to the point of panicking but from his words can be taken that he's not scared of you. *"And you actually think that's worse than what's going to happen when they get me. Listen, I'll make you a deal. If you can somehow convince me that you can keep me safe, I'll tell you everything I know."*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2007)

Elizabeth looks at him, her expression neutral, she doubted this goon actually killed Ivanov. "I can offer you protection up to a point. If I found that you actually killed Alexi Ivanov, that deal is off, understand?" you have no doubt that she can provide both.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3877960[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Elizabeth looks at him, her expression neutral, she doubted this goon actually killed Ivanov. "I can offer you protection up to a point. If I found that you actually killed Alexi Ivanov, that deal is off, understand?" you have no doubt that she can provide both.



*"Hey hey hey, wait a second doll. I killed no-one, all I was about was to get that book your friend is holding. Now if you get me to somewhere safe I'll tell you everything I know. Deal?"*


----------



## Fenris (Nov 13, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *"Hey hey hey, wait a second doll. I killed no-one, all I was about was to get that book your friend is holding. Now if you get me to somewhere safe I'll tell you everything I know. Deal?"*




"Hard to be in two places at once. Musta spent, wot 45 minutes, an hour here tearing this place apart. No way he coulda beat us hear and do this" says Mickey patting the guy down for any other weapons as well as ID.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 13, 2007)

_I need to get the diamond to Dr. Murray. She knows more about these kind of things. But now off to meet Mr. Wallace. He's going to get a story of a lifetime. It seems the mine Mr. Quatermain found 50 years ago was only an outpost. The real mine is deeper in the jungle and full of treasures they couldn't even begin to imagine._[/QUOTE]

"*Bugger this. Back to the heart of darkness. But first to London. Hmm. 's been a while since I was there*." John says.
He looks at Elisabeth. "*So, missus. Need a pilot and a shooter, and someone who knows that godforsaken piece of jungle*?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2007)

Elizabeth nodded in agreement. "Alright then if you tell us what we want to know, I'll take you to my father. He can provide more protection from the Hand and the Doompriests than I." she said with a small smile, if the thug worked for the Hand, then he would indeed know of the Nightshades and their true.... business.

The family had been at odds with both groups for years.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> ...patting the guy down for any other weapons as well as ID.



[sblock=OOC]  I totally forgot about his ID. Should have mentioned this when you guys searched him before but it slipped my mind.[/sblock]
You find a wallet with a FBI-badge and the thugs passport that identifies him as Scott Young.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2007)

"Fed, Hmmm?" Elizabeth asks wryly as she peruses the ID, wondering if it was stolen. She hands it to Jack to look over, If anyone could spot a fake at first glance, it might be him if what he said about being a government agent was true.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2007)

*"Fake"* the man says with an embarrassed smile as he sees you examining the badge. Jack can confirm this. It isn't even very good fake but could easily fool non knowledgeable people.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2007)

"Enterprising, aren't you?" Hope remarked. "That's a felony in of itself I believe, impersonating a Federal officer?" she looked at Jack. "In any case, you still haven't told us what you've got." she shook her finger mockingly at the man.

"So spill. My patience is wearing thin."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 13, 2007)

*"Yeah, okay okay. But remember, you promised to get me to safety. No-one fails the Man and live to tell about it. Many live but it's hard to sing without tongue and hands. I work for the Man, but I don't suppose that tells you much. He is the real power who rules the streets here in New York. This Hand character needed a couple of guys and our boss picked me and Vito to do the job. We both got our orders separately so I don't know what Vito was supposed to do. Might be he killed Ivanov but I'm not sure. My orders were on that letter you took from me."*

[sblock=Elizabeth, Jack & Eddie]You've heard rumours that there is someone big behind the organized crime but this is the first real evidence about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2007)

"If your father can provide us of real protection then I suggest that we hurry up to his place. I have some experience in murder..."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2007)

"Alright. You've got the protection, but I swear, if you try anything stupid, I'll drop you where you stand." she said, point her gun, not at his head, but somewhere alot lower. She holstered the weapon and nodded to Mickey.

"Let's get outta here before someone shows up when we don't want em to."

Elizabeth turns to the Russian. "Unfortunantly, I have more than enough experience with death, in all its forms."


----------



## Mirth (Nov 13, 2007)

Jack looks over the FBI credentials and starts to respond, when Tall & Neat gives up the goods, so he pockets the fake ID. He nods in agreement to the princess' assesment of the situation and when the thug is finished spilling the beans, he says to the group, "No time like the present to get moving." He turns to Tall & Neat, "You gonna go easy or do I have to pummel you into unconsciousness?"

[sblock=OOC] Just thought everyone should know that Thrilling Tales Omnibus edition is a freebie at DriveThruRPG today. Grab it while you can Pulp fans.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 14, 2007)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "You gonna go easy or do I have to pummel you into unconsciousness?"



*"At the moment you're my best hope of keeping all my bodyparts with me, so yeah, I'll come along nice and easy."*

You get downstairs and again grab a pair of taxis, this time to Nightshade Mansion. The butler, an elderly french named Philippe greets you in his usual stiff manners. *"Ah, miss Elizabeth, your father told me to expect you and your friends. He is waiting in the west lounge."* He then looks at the whole group and without any show of emotion asks. *"Can I help with your coats and hats?"*

[sblock=Elizabeth]Philippe may be quite uptight but he has worked for your father from time before your birth, so you have grown to like him and he is the closest thing you have ever had for a grandfather.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

"Hey, Phillipe," She said, hugging the older gentleman's gentleman, knowing it embaressed him, but she always got a kick out of it anyway, she loved the guy like a grandfather.

"Don't mind him too much, he's always like that," she told the others with another fond grin at the butler, it's their usual greeting, something of a joke between them.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 14, 2007)

John hands the butler a leather bomber jacket that has seen better days, or years. He is quite unconcerned with the fact that his luger is now clearly visible in the shoulder holster.

"*Here you go Mr. Phillip*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2007)

Lotka hands his russian hat and his heavy coat.* "You have my gratitude" *he says in french.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 14, 2007)

Eddie hands over his coat as well, also feeling a bit uncomfortable about displaying his wares.  Obviously he was in like company.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 14, 2007)

Elizabeth withdraws her gun from her coat and hands the weapon to Phillipe, butt first before removing her coat, the elderly butler takes both without qualm, nor does he flinch at the open display of weaponry. He has seen stranger while in Phaere's employ and the old gentleman had seen his share of conflict. In fact, he was a retired French military doctor, but hay, they didn't need to know that.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2007)

"Hey Phil" adds Mickey with the familiarity of one employee to another. Mickey hands his cap and coat to Phillipe as well.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 15, 2007)

"Bonjour, Phillipe. Comment ca va?" Jack says with a small note of familiarity and adds his jacket to the lot. When the butler maintains his icy stare, Jack just lowers his eyes and moves along with the others.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2007)

Elizabeth leads you through the mansion to the west lounge, a large room with a fireplace, big comfy chairs and bookshelves filled with old dusty books. On one wall there is a huge map of the world.

A tall lean man is standing infront of the map examining it carefully. He has a short neatly trimmed full-beard with a streak of silver and is wearing a black turtleneck and a pair of black slacks. He is leaning to a cane made of black wood which has intricate carvings on it. As most of you know, this is Phaere Nightshade, one of the most powerfull men in the world. He has a strange "aura" with him, which makes everyone feel small compared to him. Even the thug you brought along obviously recognises him as he slinks to almost covering under his stare. 

His stern face turns to a smile as he sees you approach and he opens his arms to let Elizabeth hug him. *"Ah Liz, you should really come see me and your mother more often when you are in town. It seems like you no longer come visit unless I explicitly ask you to come."*

He takes a look of the whole group and visibly notes all the guns you carry. *"Well, I see you haven't changed the type of company you keep. At least you're safe with all these goons around you."* he says giving Elizabeth a hidden wink, notifying that he really doesn't think she couldn't defend herself.

He nods at Mickey, acknowledging his number one man and then turns his attention to Jack.* "Well well, Major Castle, or is it colonel already? How's the knee?"* After that he addresses the others. *"Ah yes, welcome to my humble adobe, I am Phaere Nightshade, pleased to meet you."* He walks over to a cabinet in one corner. *"Brandy anyone?"*
[sblock=OOC]Mirth. I intendly keep the details of Phaere and Jack's last meeting vague as I haven't really yet made up anything specific. I'm thinking that there could be some bad blood between them but nothing too serious. More like both accidentily spoiling eachother's mission simultaniously in some freakishly improbable and inconvenient manner, becoming almost a joke between you.
EDIT: Oh yeah, and since Jack is part of the military I went and gave him an an appropriate rank.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 16, 2007)

"*John McCain, Goon first class. Pleased to meet you, sir. I'll have a sniff of brandy, if you don't mind*." John says.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Elizabeth leads you through the mansion to the west lounge, a large room with a fireplace, big comfy chairs and bookshelves filled with old dusty books. On one wall there is a huge map of the world.
> 
> A tall lean man is standing infront of the map examining it carefully. He has a short neatly trimmed full-beard with a streak of silver and is wearing a black turtleneck and a pair of black slacks. He is leaning to a cane made of black wood which has intricate carvings on it. As most of you know, this is Phaere Nightshade, one of the most powerfull men in the world. He has a strange "aura" with him, which makes everyone feel small compared to him. Even the thug you brought along obviously recognises him as he slinks to almost covering under his stare.
> 
> ...




"Well, we sort of just ran into each other. Y'know, chance meetings and all that." Elizabeth, said, after giving her dad a hug. "And you always tell me, once is happenstance, twice is coincidence, three times, keep the guys around you so you can at least tell where they're going,"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2007)

*"Misterr Nightshade, I am doctor Lotka Kirdov, I think we are in some sort of... trouble. This mere night a comrade of mine has been murdered at cold blood. And it seems a powerful worldwide organization is after all this. I appreciate your hospitality, but will rather be pleased with information first. It is not pleasant to be uninformed of such things."* the scientist says, in a calmed tone,with marked russian accent.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> He nods at Mickey, acknowledging his number one man




Mickey nods in reply and takes his familiar seat is a large leather armchair in the corner.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 16, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> He ... then turns his attention to Jack.* "Well well, Major Castle, or is it colonel already? How's the knee?"* ... He walks over to a cabinet in one corner. *"Brandy anyone?"*




"Lieutenant Colonel, actually," Jack says flatly. "Knee's better, as I'm sure you already know. Your beard's new, covers the chin quite well." 

After he offers drinks, Jack replies somewhat hastily, "We're not here to socialize, Ph ... uh, Mr. Nightshade. We've got the death of Dr. Alexei Ivanov to investigate and this flunkie over here knows more than he's saying."

Jack hesitates for a moment, and then steps closer, with a serious look on his face, "It's about Allan, Phaere. He didn't die in vain, and neither did his son Harry. This is big -- Alexei found the Diamond of Sheba."

[sblock=OOC]I'm cribbing from the wiki on Allan Quatermain and ad libbing...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allan_Quatermain[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 17, 2007)

Elizabeth nodded, confirming Jack's assessment. "It gets worse dad. The Doompriests are involved," she said, handing the diary and the letter they had retrieved.

"There's some arcane diagrams there, but I can't make sense of them," she added.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 17, 2007)

It seems as nothing can shake this mans calmness as he listens to your hurried explanations. Mr. Nightshade pours a few glasses of brandy and from the looks of the bottle you could guess those mouthfulls are worth more than you could earn in a year. He speaks at the same time. *"I do understand that you are in a hurry, but let me assure you that in this room you can relax a bit."* He hands a glass to John and walks over to Lotka. *"As my daughter could tell you, in this room such trivial things as time become meaningless. So calm yourself good doctor and sit down for a while so we can get to business."* He says as he places his hand on Lotka's shoulder in a friendly manner and hands him a drink. He walks over to get glasses for Jack and Eddie too. *"Now people like good mr. Castle here refer to my kind with words such as wizards or mages, but personally I like to use a term protector of reality."* He says with a smile when he hands the two drinks and pours glasses for himself and Mickey. *"It seems it has become apparent I can't keep this secret from you since the things we will need to discuss will reveal that my powers come from other sources than money too."* He sits to a large chair and gestures Lotka to take a chair too. *"Let me see that pin you told me you found."* He says to Elizabeth and turns his attention to Lotka. *"Dr. Kirdov. You said this Ivanov was a friend of yours. Could you tell me everything that happened when you found him?"*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 17, 2007)

Elizabeth hands her father Dr. Ivanov's pin, handling it as carefully as a family heirloom. "He was one of us," she looked at her father, expression grim. "Those were the same cultists Mickey and I encountered in Marakesh, you remember? The ones who were trying to buy the Hovitos idol off that Frenchman Belloq?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

Lotka seat down, and explained all the story to mr nightshade, and after the story, he drank all the glass of brandy. He looked at the glass, eyebrows up. 
*"You americans need to learn to drink real alcohol."* he states, missing the hard taste of his country drinks.

OOC: Sorry about the spelling, I cought a cold, and my brain is quite sttuned.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2007)

OOC: Darnit. I had written a long post again when my computer did "Something" and I lost the text. I'll rewrite it when I'm less angry about my computer. Sorry for delay.

EDIT: Now let's see if this goes as I'd like:

Mr. Nightshade listens intensily at Lotka reciting the evening's occurances and inspects the pin at the same time. He smiles at Lotka's remark about the drink. *"I apologisize for the lack of Vodka doctor. I'll see if I can get some by the time we meet again."* He looks again at the pin. *"Yes, it does indeed seem that dr Ivanov was a member of my brotherhood's organization. To be exact he was working for my colleague in Paris. I must inform Jean-Luc about the passing of his friend. But first things first. It seems you all were connected to dr. Ivanov in some way. Quite a coincidence, but then again, I have learned that the universe seems to work in very unpredictable ways. My dear wife would propably use a word like fate to describe this."* Phaere flips through the journal as he speaks. *"These diagrams seem familiar but I would need to decipher this code before I could tell more. But I have heard of this dr Murray. She is supposed to be an expert of ancient mythologies. For some reason unknown to me though, my colleague in London hasn't invited her to our organization. But James certainly has his reasons."* He nods at the thug. *"If this gentleman here was supposed to meet the Hand onboard Queen Mary, the murderer of dr. Ivanov might be there as well. Now it's still a couple of days before the ship leaves, so I could get you all tickets. I would suggest you go and see what you can find out on the ship and since it's already bound for England, you could go meet this Murray and see if she can shed light on this journal."* He hands the journal and the letter to Eddie. *"Now mr Wallace. I know this seems like a big story to you, and I'm not going to try and forbid you to write about this. But I would suggest you use discretion when writing about my involment. I'd prefer you to refer to me rather as an Anonymous Source than by my name."* He looks at all of you. *"Now was there anything else you'd like to know?"*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2007)

Elizabeth grins at her father as he gently insists they go off to London. "You know, everytime I do come to visit you, you're sending me off someplace, although missing the corporate dinners is always a plus," she said, the rest can tell it's an old joke between them.

Elizabeth looks at Eddie, almost sadly. "If some of the other things I've dealt with are any clue Eddie, I suggest writing about this after we get through with this um journey. Reality is a whole lot more scarier than the public wants to know, especially when you step out from under the light of day."

And you have no doubt that there is alot more that she isn't saying and what she doesn't say sounds.... Ominous, as if she has encountered those darker bits and it wasn't composed of purely _human_ evil.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2007)

Kirdov shakes his head and says something in a low voice
[sblock=Russian]"Dear Lotka... why you always end up in the middle of something dangerous..."[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 19, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *"Now mr Wallace. I know this seems like a big story to you, and I'm not going to try and forbid you to write about this. But I would suggest you use discretion when writing about my involment. I'd prefer you to refer to me rather as an Anonymous Source than by my name."*




"It is not a true story until we know the end, Sir," Eddie says to the man.  "Be assured that I will write nothing until I know the whole story; I'm not that kind of reporter.  And _your_ wishes will be honored without fail."

Eddie then turns to Elizabeth.  "I've seen reality up close and personal, don't you worry about that.  I should tell you though, that it appears that we're all in this together, as partners.  I respect where you come from, but I'll not take orders... and any more of your little _threats_," he glances at her father as he says this, and then back to her, "could land you in more trouble than you intended.  I'm sure your father knows my work.  Trust me when I tell you I'm not the enemy here."

[sblock=ooc]Basically, he's tattling on her so that maybe Daddy will get her ego in check before we set off on this little adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2007)

Elizabeth smiled, but it was without humour. "Sometimes a healthy threat can save somebody's life. I didn't have time to explain myself and I didn't know you at all, so I went with the quick and dirty route. For which I don't apologize," 

Her expression turned grim. "And you don't know where I've come from Mr. Wallace. I've dealt with horrors you can't possibly imagine. Every granny story you've ever heard, every spooky tale you've ever read has a basis in truth. What you see every day is just a veil, a shadow of the dark reality underneath." she nodded to her father. "What we are, what we do is guard against that. I've been in training since I could crawl to deal with it." 

She shoved up her blouse sleave, revealing a series of nasty scars resembling claw marks running down her arm.  "That came from an animated skelleton, when I was fifteen." she let the blouse sleave fall down, concealing the scars. "I could show you more, but hay, you probably don't want to loose your dinner.  Magic is real, goblins, vampires, trolls, dragons, demons are very real and not just something you read about in a story. In fact every fairy story you've ever heard was at one point based on an actual occurance, they just got garbled down through the centuries."  

She laughed, but again it was without humor. "Once you've faced what a deranged Haitian necromancer can do to an orphanage of small children and lived with your sanity intact, then come back to me with the trouble you've promised to deal to me." she nodded to Mickey, who was there when it went down. They had both nearly lost their lives that time.

She folded her arms and smiled a little, this time with more warmth than before. "I have no problems taking orders or working with you, in fact most of the time Mickey has more rank than me. And personally, I could care less where anyone comes from or what their background is. I've learned from experience that scum can hide behind double-breasted silk suits and wealth, just as easily as it can hide behind a pair of patched and worn out trousers."

You can tell she's not lying, even if you're sceptical of were the scars came from, it's clear from the tone of her voice, her expression and the haunted look in her eyes that she's seen some pretty terrible things, and a little digging could net you the Haitian orphanage story. It was a big deal in the islands a coupla years back, even got some press in the states. It.... was nasty to say the least.

ooc
(The falling apart man incident mentioned earlier)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2007)

Lotka couldn't resist to laugh at the young lady.* "My dear child, let me explain something to you. Though it can be possible that such things as... goblins and trolls to exist, it is no, under any point of view, in the case of.. vampires or... animated skeletons" *he couldn't even say it and avoid smiling. *"It is just not possible. May be this brandy has more power than I imagine, or you just drink too much, but you can't expect anyone to believe undead to exist. So save us the fairy tales."
*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2007)

Elizabeth leaned back, smiling, not in the least bit insulted. She was glad he didn't believe in fairy tails or monsters under the bed, could never dream that they were all too real. It meant that he had never had to suffer from those terrors. 

She had killed her first closet monster when she was eleven, baby sitting a family friend's child. She had literally nailed it to the wall with an iron poker. _Bloody unseelie fey._ Elizabeth thought to herself. 

"Proof is in the facts, right?" Elizabeth asked softly. "Do we have time for the official demonstration dad?" she looked at her father expectantly. "If we let them go into this blind, it could kill them or worse," 

If Jack Castle knew her father, then he was well aware of the dangers they could face, these others... She wasn't too sure of. Generally speaking, the first time someone encountered something from the darkrealm it was their last.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2007)

Lotka shakes his head *"Its never on the facts. Normal people will never understand true science."* he stated.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2007)

Elizabeth smiled at the doctor. "I hope you will never have to deal with what I've dealt with doctor, it is the reason why I do what I do. So no one else has to deal with it."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 20, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Lotka shakes his head *"Its never on the facts. Normal people will never understand true science."* he stated.




From the corner a deep growl emerges from the chair where Mickey sits with his glass of whiskey. 

"There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 20, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Proof is in the facts, right?" Elizabeth asked softly. "Do we have time for the official demonstration dad?" she looked at her father expectantly. "If we let them go into this blind, it could kill them or worse,"




"Thing is..." Eddie interrupts.  "Thing is, I don't need any proof.  I've got no reason not to believe you, as far fetched as it may sound."  Eddie gets up and paces the room, looking at the others in turn.  "Way I see it, it's pretty far fetched that we all happen to be in the same area when Alexei was killed, that we are all connected to him in some way."  He takes a deep swallow of the brandy and pulls out his cigarette case.

"Mind?" he asks Mr. Nightshade, and then continues without waiting for an answer.  "Fact is, we've all got some pretty incredible stories, if I'm betting right."  He stops in front of Elizabeth and smiles, taking another healthy drink.  "I'm not your average reporter, and you're not your average millionaire's daughter, I'm sure.  Put the pissing contest aside, and know that it is not your knowledge alone that will guide us, and that there may just be some things out there that even you haven't seen."

Eddie ends his rhetoric with a country-boy smile.  If it weren't for the improbability of the impromptu meeting, one may swear that the schpeel had even been rehearsed.  He holds up the open cigarette case in front of him, still holding her eyes.  "Smoke?"


ooc: Keeping in mind Eddie's collection of perception/deception skills & feats, he ought to be able to rattle off a fairly convincing argument extemporaneously, though his handler (read: _me_) may need a little work.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2007)

[sblock]


			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Thing is..." Eddie interrupts.  "Thing is, I don't need any proof.  I've got no reason not to believe you, as far fetched as it may sound."  Eddie gets up and paces the room, looking at the others in turn.  "Way I see it, it's pretty far fetched that we all happen to be in the same area when Alexei was killed, that we are all connected to him in some way."  He takes a deep swallow of the brandy and pulls out his cigarette case.
> 
> "Mind?" he asks Mr. Nightshade, and then continues without waiting for an answer.  "Fact is, we've all got some pretty incredible stories, if I'm betting right."  He stops in front of Elizabeth and smiles, taking another healthy drink.  "I'm not your average reporter, and you're not your average millionaire's daughter, I'm sure.  Put the pissing contest aside, and know that it is not your knowledge alone that will guide us, and that there may just be some things out there that even you haven't seen."
> 
> Eddie ends his rhetoric with a country-boy smile.  If it weren't for the improbability of the impromptu meeting, one may swear that the schpeel had even been rehearsed.  He holds up the open cigarette case in front of him, still holding her eyes.  "Smoke?"



[/sblock]

She shook her head, smiling a little at the offer of a smoke. "Thanks, but I don't care for cigarettes." and then leaned back, considering what he had said.

"Most people react like Dr. Lokta, for which I am very glad. But since you're going to be traveling with me, you should be um.... educated to the realities of what we may face. I have a tendency to attract the supernatural and worse, it's part of the package of being a Nightshade. It's also the reason why Mickey is my body-guard. I can't take on everything and I don't pretend to try." 

"You fight alone, you die alone and accomplish little." she smiled at the reporter and the others. "Are you ready to see the real world?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

*"Ha... I should take you to my laboratory... Trolls are the breakfast of what I can breed. That will be the reality tomorrow miss Nightshade. And I am Doctor Kirdov, I think we are not that close for you to call me by my name.
As this young reporter said, none of us, is what we can say 'Normal', and I will quote him 'Pissing contest aside', you should speak with more humility. Take that advise if you are wise enough miss Nightshade"*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2007)

Elizabeth looked at the biologist calmly. "One man's humility is another's subservience good doctor. Once your eyes begin to open, you will learn that." 

She knew that her father was letting her fight her own verbal battles, knowing that she had to make her own place in this group on her own merits and strength. Some would never believe, even given the truth straight in their faces. She hoped that Kirdov would live through it. She glanced at her father and spoke in a language he had taught her himself. Ancient Egyptian. 

"This is one who will need hard convincing," she said quietly, the odd inflections of the dead language sending shivers down everyone else's spine. "Should I take them to Veritas?" she asked, waiting for his decision.

Veritas was a supernatural bar, catering to New York's.... Odder citizens. 

ooc:
Veritas could be something similar to Lorne's place from Angel....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

*"Repeating phrases from the books don't show intelligence,  just a good memory" *the russian says with a smile. This girl still needed 20 years to win him an argumentation.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2007)

"Understanding what they mean doctor as well as remembering them is the path towards true knowledge." she said, switching to russian as fluidly as the liquor she is sipping.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

"You have surprised me. I thought you were the kind of person that go out there and take the knowledge, and hit it in the face, no the kind that study for more than the third part of his life. Yes thats me, you don't get two magistrates and two doctorates going to Haiti."

//Nothing personal I'm playing a conformist retrograde middle age communist intelectual. I guess my representation would be more convincent if I was speaking spanish =)


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2007)

"No, but you do almost loose your life in the process of stopping a deranged child-killer," Elizabeth replied. "The search for knowledge is all well and good, but it does nothing constructive if you are not willing to use it for the benefit of the whole good doctor." she looked at him shrewedly. "You are still afraid to face the truth doctor, still afraid to venture beyond your labratory or the safety of your books. Are you ready to see reality for what it is? Or do you desire to continue to hide behind the black and white of 'science'?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

*"I have developed a vaxin that can instantaneously heal any wounded tissue. I could have saved Ivanovs life if I would have been there before he died. And I have created many other inventions that on time will make this a better world. I do not need to go out hitting thugs to make something constructive. I would detail my other findings, but I'm afraid they will bore you all out to death."*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2007)

"As could I, without the use of medicine," Elizabeth said calmly, reaching for a paper cutter and then deliberatly sliced open her palm, the wound deep enough to make anyone scream in agony. Only a slight tensing of her mouth is any indication that she is in pain. 

The plain, crudely made iron and copper cross and circle medallion hanging from her neck glitters oddly in the light as she shows the russian her hand, letting him see that it is seriously slashed.

"Nothing is up my sleave good doctor," she says quietly and then chants softly for a minute. You can tell that she is doing absolutly nothing except singing in some odd, dead language as the wound begins to glow, slowly shrinking and then vanishing entirely, leaving not so much as a scar. She wipes the blood from her hand with a hankerchief and then lets him inspects her newly healed hand again. 

"Willpower and faith are two sides to the same coin good doctor," she said. "Most people have forgotten that lesson,"

Most would probably think her crazy for pulling a stunt like that, but then, remembering the scars on her arm and the hint that she has worse hidden under her clothing puts things into perspective.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

*"Amazing demonstration. Now mass produce it and deliver it to all countries in practical 200 grams packages at a fair low price." *Lotka smiles.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2007)

Mickey finally stands up and shouts from the corner "Crimeny. Save it for the Hand why don't you. That or take it outside.I don't give a dman about either way. I've been healed by Eilizabeth her way and by modern medicine Ivan. They both work and each has it's advantages. And I'll warrent I've been on the wrong side of the scalpel more than you've been on the right side Doc.. Now settle down both of you and save it for the Doompriests" After which Mickey goes and refills his glass, empties it in a gulp and pours another before heading back to his chair.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 21, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "This is one who will need hard convincing," she said quietly, the odd inflections of the dead language sending shivers down everyone else's spine. "Should I take them to Veritas?" she asked, waiting for his decision.



Phaere answers back in the same language. *"No I don't believe that to be good idea. He isn't ready for all that yet. His eyes will open when the time is right."*
He changes to use russian. *"I understand your scepticism doctor. And my dear wife would be the fist to admit that there are no such things as supernatural occurances. Of course that depends on one's definition of the word natural."* He says with a laugh. *"And I have heard of you before. The things you have done might be absolutely impossible and supernatural in public eyes. You are a magician in your own way just like me. I'll just say that there are things you have not yet seen, as there are those my daughter has not seen. And I hope neither of you will never need to see most of those."* He then changes to english. *"Now if you don't have any other questions I suggest you go and gather what you need and meet me at my office in Nightshade Tower the day after tomorrow. I will have tickets for all of you to the ship."*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 21, 2007)

Elizabeth grins back. "Some things just aren't practical for mass production Doctor and I think that your alchemy would be considered to fantastical for the public as well," she chuckled and nodded to Mickey in agreement.

"Some folks are just hardheaded Mickey," she said in english amd then nodded in agreement with her father's assesment, knowing there were unspoken and rather bad memories behind those words, memories she did not want to experience, given her own set and she had yet to reach thirty. She settled down, silently giving way to Mickey's orders, which was telling. She did respect him, for he was at once her partner and body-guard. And it was true that most of the time he did have more rank than she.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 21, 2007)

"*Bloody hell*" John swears at when Elizabeth cuts open her hand, and again when she closes the wound.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I'll just say that there are things you have not yet seen, as there are those my daughter has not seen




*"That is exactly my point"* was Lotkas final statment.
The he stands up, ready to leave.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 21, 2007)

"Well, it's never a boring evening at the Nightshade's, eh?" Jack says, watching the back and forth like a really bad tennis match. "I think we all need to focus more on what brought us together ... Alexei. His work should not die with him and the "universe" seems to agree," Jack looks at Phaere with a slight smirk, "so perhaps we should make a plan of action for how we are going to spend our next two days preparing for our expedition."

"Any ideas as to what our next step should be?" Jack asks and continues, "I'll try to keep the government out of it as long as possible, although I do have some considerable resources to draw upon."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2007)

*"I should go to my laboratory to take some things with me for the journey. "*


----------



## Mirth (Nov 22, 2007)

"I don't think it's wise for any of us to go off on our own, Dr. Kirdov" Jack says in response. "Perhaps we should split up in pairs. I'd be glad to accompany you, Doctor."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 22, 2007)

*"That would be a good idea mr Castle."* Nightshade answers with a nod. *"I'll keep company for this gentleman you brought to meet me, so you don't need to worry about him."* He says waving his hand to the direction of the thug. *"Besides, there are a few things I need to ask from him anyway."* He smiles. Then he addresses Elizabeth and once again switches to speak in the ancient language of egyptians: [sblock=Strange language with harsh sounds]*"Your mother will be sad to hear that you came to visit and she wasn't here to see you, but she is visiting Thrallax right now. We had some trouble with his minions again."*[/sblock][sblock=Elizabeth]Thrallax is a dragon. A big honking ancient great-wyrm who runs a world-spanning smuggling/black market operation. He is generally in good relations with the Guardians but their interests clash from time to time.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 22, 2007)

ooc
[sblock] What kind of dragon is he? Color wise anyway, or does that matter in this campaign? What sort of relationship does Elizabeth have with her mother? Warm, strained, or a bit of both?   [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> What kind of dragon is he? Color wise anyway, or does that matter in this campaign? What sort of relationship does Elizabeth have with her mother? Warm, strained, or a bit of both?



The color doesn't matter. There's only two kinds of dragons in this campaing. The big nasty firebreathing western medieval dragons, Thrallax is one of these (I guess in D&D terms red would be the closest). And compassionate friendly oriental dragons.
Ultimately I'll leave it up to you what their relations is like but I'd like to see them warm.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 22, 2007)

Elizabeth grinned and spoke in the same language. *"Don't worry, next time I write to her, I'll just blame you,"* she then spoke in english. "Mind if I raid the 'supply closet'? she asked, referring to the weapons room that all agents have access to when they are going on an official mission.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2007)

*"Allright mister Castle, I thank you for your concern, we shall be going then, my place is a bit far away from here."* the doctor said, then addressing mr. Nightshade. *"Good night mister Nightshade, you have been an excellent host. Shall we meet here again? or in the docks? I will just need two hours to be ready." *Lotka states.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 23, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]Voda, you might have missed it when I said it will be two days until the ship leaves. So we will just jump ahead two days unless anyone wants to do anything specific after you leave the place.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 23, 2007)

ooc
Mostly, Elizabeth was hoping to get either a blessed/holy gun from the armory or barring that, a supply of blessed/holy bullets, enough for everyone who has a gun. She generally packs fairly lightly, taking only the essentials for a well-to-do lady of the times  If they do need to go to Europe, she plans on getting most of what she needs there.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 24, 2007)

"*Do we intend to stay together for the next two days? I just need five minutes to get packed. Anyone joining me?"*

With an afterthought he asks Mr Nightshade

"*I went with the late professor on a trip in Congo. He was talking 'bout his diamondmine then. Is it possible for me to have a look at the notes he took on that expedition? It's a long shot, but I might find something of use*."

OOC : I'm fine with fast forwarding. John will have a good look at the notes and maps of that expedition. Maybe he'll find something, maybe he won't.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2007)

*"I will join you if you do not have an objection."* Lotka states *"Mean while I would wish you to tell me about that trip"*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 24, 2007)

"I'm packed, I just need to raid the armory," she said wryly. "I'm out of holy water and need some more bullets, if we're going to Europe, I need some silver bullets too." she added, not wanting to run into any fey or shape shifters without them.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Mostly, Elizabeth was hoping to get either a blessed/holy gun from the armory or barring that, a supply of blessed/holy bullets, enough for everyone who has a gun. She generally packs fairly lightly, taking only the essentials for a well-to-do lady of the times  If they do need to go to Europe, she plans on getting most of what she needs there.



Sorry about late answer but yeah, I'm going to say no to any kind-of-magic-weapons in this campaign (Except maybe for some ancient artefacts like Excalibur, Odin's Spear etc.). That means also blessed weapons. But that doesn't really matter since I'm going to nix magical creatures and such in a way that their damage reduction/magic will be changed for something else (Also fey damage reduction will be changed from cold iron to silver). Silver bullets are available (Although there are only 20 at the moment). Other than that the armory has basic camping gear (includes axes and knives) and normal bullets plus 5 vials of holy water (works against weaker undead).[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 24, 2007)

ooc
Good, she'll probably take the bullets (silver and lead both) and holy water. Y'never know what might pop out of the woodwork, especially going overseas. She also is probably going to want a shotgun and knife in addition to her handgun.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 25, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"I will join you if you do not have an objection."* Lotka states *"Mean while I would wish you to tell me about that trip"*





"*Sure*." John says with a grin. "*Your place or mine*?"

"*That trip to Congo. They don't call it 'the heart of darkness' for nothing. The things I saw there.*" he shudders.
"*The great war, for me, wasn't too bad. I was usually up in the air, high above the stink of the trenches. Still, I saw my fair share of horror and misery. But Congo. Now there's a hellhole*."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]







			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Good, she'll probably take the bullets (silver and lead both) and holy water. Y'never know what might pop out of the woodwork, especially going overseas. She also is probably going to want a shotgun and knife in addition to her handgun.



Carrying a shotgun to the luxury-liner might not be such a good idea  . It might raise some unwanted questions but a knife you can get and it is easily hidden. Besides, If need come for a shotgun in the Europe, you can contact the Guardian of London.

Anyway. If anyone else needs anything small, bullets, knife, a revolver, (Sword-cane  ) etc., mr Nightshade will provide it from his armory.[/sblock]
"Well then, I will meet you in two days" Mr Nightshade says. "Now if you need anything talk to Philippe. It is in my best interest to keep you all alive so you can take anything from the armory"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 25, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> "*Sure*." John says with a grin. "*Your place or mine*?"
> 
> "*That trip to Congo. They don't call it 'the heart of darkness' for nothing. The things I saw there.*" he shudders.
> "*The great war, for me, wasn't too bad. I was usually up in the air, high above the stink of the trenches. Still, I saw my fair share of horror and misery. But Congo. Now there's a hellhole*."




Elizabeth shivered, her few experiences there, well it made her trips to the Amazon jungle look like a walk through Central park in comparison. "No argument there. I think it's actually worse than the Amazon, if you can believe it and that place...." she looked for a moment, haunted.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2007)

*"I will accompany you first mr Castle, we will make a better use of time that way, I'm afraid I have many items to carry"*


----------



## Fenris (Nov 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Elizabeth shivered, her few experiences there, well it made her trips to the Amazon jungle look like a walk through Central park in comparison. "No argument there. I think it's actually worse than the Amazon, if you can believe it and that place...." she looked for a moment, haunted.





Mickey sat in the corner. He'd been to most of these places with Elizabeth, but not all. However if they had any lingering effect on him, they didn't show. Perhaps he was brave to the point of foolishness. Or that he lacked fear or common sense. Maybe he was just plain stupid. Others thoiught it was too many fists, spears, clubs and pipes to the head. In any case, Mickey sat there drinking his whiskey, the decanter next to his chair, calmly waiting to follow Elizabeth to here next assignment where ever it may be, and face what ever came to threaten her.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2007)

(I guess it's two days from now)

IC
Elizabeth goes to the armory, packing up what she'll need in a duffel bag of sorts. She selects a spare handgun with the appropriate ammunition (as much as she can get her hands on,), a couple of long knives, one of which was silver, all of the silver bullets she can find, cleaning supplies for the weapons, a hefty baseball bat and set of brass knuckles. She also swipes the holy water, packing it as carefully as she packed the rest of the gear, each to it's own compartment in the bag. Sometimes it paid to be prepared, especially for eventualities. 

She came back, hefting the duffle bag on one shoulder and placed it next to her traveling trunk, which contained god knows what else. When she set the bag down, she looked at her dad.

"Dad, we're out of incendiaries, I couldn't find any in the armory. I um took the silver bullets, one of the silver knives and the holy water." she added and looked at the others sheepishly.

"Hay, I'll share," she said. 

Today, she was dressed simply, in a stark contrast to the evening wear you first saw her in.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC:500 xp for everyone for the sheer coolness of the game so far. Now then. I want everyone to update their sheets to include everything you are carrying with you. Preferably even the clothes. The spare gun elizabeth got is another walther with a box of 50 bullets.
Industrygothica. Add to Eddie's sheet the journal as Phaere handed it to Eddie.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 27, 2007)

Two days later you meet up at the Nightshade Tower. A tall building built in the usual art deco style of early 30's. Mr Nightshade hands you all tickets to Queen Mary and also gives you same kind lapel-pins that Elizabeth and Mickey has. *"Now I'm not implying that you would be my employees from now on, but your well-being is my consern now. These pins identify you as associates of the Guardians and gets you access to our safehouses and armories. Elizabeth will inform you later on how to find those in any city."* He says as he walks you back to the taxis. A few moments later you arrive to the seaport and walk up to the Queen Mary. It is a recently comissioned luxury liner that travels between USA, France and Britain twice a week. 

The whole trip takes about four days. Somehow mr Nightshade managed to get you cabins that are next to eachother. Elizabeth has a single cabin, as does Lotka. The others will have to share two double-cabins. 

The thug was supposed to meet the Hand on the second night of the journey in the Observation Bar. It is on the upper decks and shows a nice view of nightsky.

On the second night you go to the bar. You pick a table and survey the room. There is ten other people on this late hour. 
-A young couple of obviously wealthy families sit in one table, intensively staring at eachother and holding hands.
-At the counter there is a big man brooding over a drink, looking lost to his thoughts.
-At the other end of the counter is another man. He is dressed casually and Jack notices that he tries a bit too hard to look unnoticeable. He has a drink infront of him and looks like he would be drinking but in reality he just moves the glass to his lips from time to time, not even taking sips. He is surveing the room and eyeing the young couple with contemptous look. He also seems to keep an eye out on a man sitting at one table.
-This man is dressed in a strange poison-green/black pinstripe-suit, he is quite short and bald with a snake-motif tattoo in his head. A young girl with red hair is snuggled in his arms and he keeps whispering something in her ears.
-At another table there is an italian looking fellow who looks quite nervous, he has drank at least three whiskey-shots in the short time you have been here.
-In the corner, almost hidden by shadows is a woman dressed in bright red evening gown. Her spot seems to be perfect for seeing the whole bar in one glance and would have been your first choice of sitting had it been free.
-The last two persons present are the bartender and a man with press-card in his hat, talking together.

[sblock=OOC]Jumping ahead a bit  . I couldn't find much info about the layout of Queen Mary or specifics about the bar so I'm taking quite a bit of artistic freedom here. Now I know this post must seem a bit confusing with at least four suspicius looking characters in the bar but that's the fun of it. You have no idea who is the Hand or wether he has even arrived yet  . Please, feel free to plan on what to do  .[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 27, 2007)

*"Who would imagine we will end up traveling with this luxuries? The last time I travel over sea, was in a fish filled boat, with Chinese immigrants. This is completly different!" *Lotka says quite happy. He takes a drink of his vodka, and looks at the other people in the room. *"Hm... All this persons look suspicious to me"* he says in a lower voice *"Even the woman sitting on the corner, though she does not fit the 'thug' description"*


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2007)

"Poisonous snakes often come in pleasing colours good Doctor, your instincts do you credit, don't dismiss them out of hand," Elizabeth said quietly as she surveys the scene, casually sipping a whiskey and soda, light on the whiskey. 

The woman in red catches her attention, this could be as Lotka suspects the thug. The others could be her body-guards; she is in too prominant a position, too wary of her surroundings. She nods to Mickey and glances at the woman. She'd make the first move and see if anything bites.

"John, wanna see if we can get next to the red lady? I think if we start talking about our exploits in africa and then move to diamonds, it might clue her in." she then looked at the other patrons looked thoughtful. "Let's start dropping broad hints gentlemen and see what pops out," she says quietly, so that only her companions can hear.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2007)

Mickey nods in reply to Elizabeth and keeps his eyes moving about the room as he follows her.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"Won't it reveal our intentions?"* Lotka asks, in a whisper.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> *"Won't it reveal our intentions?"* Lotka asks, in a whisper.




"Yeah, that's why it's called fishing Doc." whispers back Mickey


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 28, 2007)

Eddie straightens his collar and flashes a smile as he heads to the bar.  "Shot of whiskey," he says to the bartender as he approaches, still holding the friendly smile.  The man with the press card catches his eye, and Eddie gives him a friendly nod as well as he waits for his drink.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 28, 2007)

"*Sure*"John says. "*Fancy a friendly game of poker?"*

He seats himself at the table next to the lady, takes out a deck of cards, and starts to deal for whoever wants to join.

After a few round he gets a set of diamonds, bets heavily, but fails to make the flush.

"*Diamonds. I hate diamonds. Reminds me of Congo. Goddamn Belgians*" He says with the words emerging between lips and fat cigar.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2007)

"Or worse, the French," Elizabeth added, revealing a pair of jacks and threes. "I never did care much for diamonds, I was always more fond of sapphires. And diamond mines, pah. Most of those are run by slave labor down in the darker parts of Africa."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

Simulating, Lotka takes his cards, and mutters. *"Ya amerricans always lookin' forr the biggest piece of cake won't ya? Ah' tell ya, diamonds arre fine for me. Can buy all this boat with a few ones"* he tries to make a strong russian accent


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Simulating, Lotka takes his cards, and mutters. *"Ya amerricans always lookin' forr the biggest piece of cake won't ya? Ah' tell ya, diamonds arre fine for me. Can buy all this boat with a few ones"* he tries to make a strong russian accent




"And then watch it go down the drink after you insure it huh?" Elizabeth chortles. "And it's the biggest slice of the pie. A piece of cake means that it's easy wheat."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2007)

*"What everr what everr..." *the biologist says as he keep playing cards
*"HA! Ah won this hand"*


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 29, 2007)

You seat between the bald man with his red-haired doll and the lady in red. The man with his girl doesn't seem to react anyway to your conversation and continous to whisper with the girl. The lady in red however does seem to be interested of your conversation but from this close you can see that she is actually keeping her eyes on the big brooding man at the counter and especially Eddie as he seems to approach the man. But when Eddie walks past him to the counter she seems to relax a bit and continue to listen to you halfheartedly. The italian fellow leans a bit towards you as you start talking about diamond-mines, and if possible looks even a bit more nervous than he already was.

Eventhough the bald guy and his moll don't seem to pay any attention to you, Elizabeth suddenly feels interest towards their whispered conversation as she overhears few words. It is not the words themself that takes her ears though, they are standard seduction-lines: "You'll be forever mine... I'll show you a world of wonders... etc, etc." but the language in which they are spoken. He uses the same language that Elizabeth spoke with his father few nights before. Ancient Egyptian, a language which, as far as she knew, was only known to the ancient divine family-lines like her mother's. And this man spoke it with the proficiency of someone born to speak it, just like Elizabeth herself.

At the counter the reporter looks Eddie for a while with a puzzled look and then comes over to him. *"Eddie Wallace right? I'd recognise you anywhere. You almost got Pulitzer for that story about the, the, what was it, something about the military financing a dig in Giza. Anyways, you were the reason I wanted to become a reporter. Oh, yeah, I'm Jimmy Smith, I don't suppose you've heard of me yet. Gotten only couple of stories published yet..."* He goes on for a while, telling how much he admires you etc.
[sblock=OOC]Okay, here's a quick map of the bar so you can get a more clear picture of where everyone are.
1. The table where Lotka, Liz and John plays poker.
2. The bald man and his red-haired doll.
3. The lady in red.
4. The young couple.
5. The big brooding man.
6. The man who pretends to be drinking but actually surveys the bar.
7. The reporter.
8. The bartender.
9. Eddie.
10. The italian fellow.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 29, 2007)

John keeps playing.

"*Digging diamonds is dirty buisiness, that's true. Bugger, what was the name of that nutter again. Was convinced there was a huge diamondmine out there. Somewhere. Allways on the verge of finding it*."

He chuckles.

"*Oh. All in*." And puts all his money in the middle of the table


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2007)

"Too rich for me," she says, folding. "Oh, please, don't get started in on Quartermaine. That's an old story pally," she says, getting up with her money. "I think I'll pass this hand fellas, I'm feelin parched." she walks casually over to the bar and orders something mildly alchoholic.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> At the counter the reporter looks Eddie for a while with a puzzled look and then comes over to him. *"Eddie Wallace right? I'd recognise you anywhere. You almost got Pulitzer for that story about the, the, what was it, something about the military financing a dig in Giza. Anyways, you were the reason I wanted to become a reporter. Oh, yeah, I'm Jimmy Smith, I don't suppose you've heard of me yet. Gotten only couple of stories published yet..."* He goes on for a while, telling how much he admires you etc.




"Hiya Jimmy," Eddie says as he feigns a bit of humility and reaches out to shake the man's hand.  "You got me pegged. I'll tell ya, it's hard to hide anywhere after that Giza bit. Crazy stuff."  He sits back down, and downs his shot of whiskey.  "So, what brings you here?  Good scoop?"

OOC: Sense motive +14, Gather info +12


----------



## Mirth (Nov 30, 2007)

Jack orders a tonic water, moves back to a shadowy corner and watches the action, keeping a wary eye on the big brooding man. He checks for the pair of brass knuckles in his pocket, making sure they're ready at hand.

[sblock=OOC]Been swamped at work. Will update RG asap.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 1, 2007)

Elizabeth moves over to the bald guy and moll, sipping her drink and looking bored and hums an old lullaby under her breath, one her mother used to sing to her, one that only those born speaking the ancient Egyptian language would recognize. She is close enough that they will hear it.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 2, 2007)

Eddie: *"I wish"* Jimmy answers. *"Must be great to be famous reporter and get to choose your stories yourself. I got to take what I get handed. Chief sent me here to do a story of this ship. You know her maiden voyage was at the beginning of this month. So how about yourself, I imagine you're off to write about something world-shaking event?"*
OOC: Jimmy seems to be sincere. He seems to be quite excited to talk to you.

Elizabeth: The bald man appears to recognise the song as he immeditialy snaps his head up and stares at you for a moment with a puzzled look. Eventually he just contends to flash you a smile and a nod and turns his attention back to the girl. There is something wrong with the smile but you can't really get the hang of it.

Jack and Mickey take a table from the other corner and survey the bar.

As Lotka and John keep playing and talking about diamonds the italian guy keeps getting more nervous by the moment. Suddenly he jumps up and pulls a pair of revolvers pointing them to Lotka and John. *"Okay I don't know who you guys are but you know too much. What's going on here!? Where's the man called The Hand!? Who are you!?"* he shouts out. He is still only pointing with the guns waiting for an explanation.

OOC: Initiative and your reactions please.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2007)

Elizabeth watches the italian man break under the fishing expedition and slips off the stool. She gathers her own power and shouts "Drop the guns!" she commands, her voice turning eldrich as the power of the spell is unleashed.

ooc
Command to have the guy drop the guns.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock=kirinke]Sleep isn't working command. Here's what command can accomplish:
*Command*

Enchantment [Language-Dependent, Mind-Affecting]

Level: Acolyte 1; Components: V; Casting Time: Attack action; Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels); Target: One living creature; Duration: 1 round; Saving Throw: Will negates; Spell Resistance: Yes

The caster gives the subject a single command, which he or she obeys to the best of his or her ability at his or her earliest opportunity. The caster may select from the following options.

Approach: On the subject’s turn, the subject moves toward the caster as quickly and directly as possible for 1 round. The subject may do nothing but move during his or her turn, and he or she incurs attacks of opportunity for this movement as normal.

Drop: On the subject’s turn, he or she drops whatever he or she is holding. The subject can’t pick up any dropped item until his or her next turn.

Fall: The subject immediately falls to the ground and remains prone for 1 round. He or she may act normally while prone, but takes any appropriate penalties.

Flee: On the subject’s turn, he or she moves away from the caster as quickly as possible for 1 round. The subject may do nothing but move during his or her turn.

Halt: The subject stands in place for 1 round. The subject may not take any actions, but may defend him or herself normally.

If the subject can’t carry out the caster’s command on his or her next turn, the spell automatically fails. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2007)

Alright, so she tells the guy to drop the guns in english. If the bald guy has brains, he'll know she's casting a spell of some sort.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2007)

*"What hand? What arre ya talking about? Italians arre crazy too I tell ya"* Lotka says, taking a look to the man, then continue playing. 

(Init: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1402918)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2007)

Eddie watches the scene with a sideways smile. He raises his glass to Jimmy and downs it in one swallow.  "This looks interesting," he says as he leans back on his elbow on the bar, unusually comfortable, given the situation.

"You packing, Jimmy?" Eddie casually loosens his jacket, making his sidearm accessible in a pinch, but waits to see how things play out before reacting.

ooc: initiative (1d20+2=17) Eddie will ready an action and see how things go down before choosing his time to react.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2007)

Mickey is watching the rest of the bar when the guns come out. Seeing that they are not pointed at Elizabeth he gets up more cautiously, but deliberately moves next to Elizabeth.

[sblock=OOC]
Micley Init (1d20+3=13) 

Mickey will move to Elizabeth and if he shoots at Elizabeth, Mickey will use Harm's way to take the hit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 3, 2007)

OOC: Dr.Z & Mirth?


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 3, 2007)

John gives the guy a hard look, then looks back at the table.
"*I'm all in*."

Init 22
Sleight of hand to grab his luger without anyone noticing: 23
he aims the weapon (under the table) at the tattood guy, not at the guy pointing the gun at him.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay moving along. I'll assume that since Jack is experienced agent he's not going to do anything rash, just slowly put his hand on the handle of his gun.

Init order:
John 22
Liz 21
Eddie 17
Italian guy 15
Mickey 13
Lotka 12
The Others in bar 5-9
The new man 5
Jack 4

John draws his gun carefully without anyone noticing and points it to the bald man. Liz commands the man to drop his guns while Eddie eases his jacket to give him faster acces to his gun. The italian man almost obeys Liz's command but regains his composure and points the other gun from Lotka to Liz shouting: *"Shut up doll, somebody better explain who you are!"*. Mickey moves to stand next to Liz, and Lotka contends to continue the game. The bartender drops behind the counter. The lady in red in the corner moves her hand under the table while at the same time the young girl screams and her lover pulls her behind the table. The bald guy follows with same move with his girl ducking behind their table. The big man follows Eddie's example and opens his jacket to reveal a gun. *"Hell no."* answers Jimmy to Eddie's question and takes cover behind him. The neat man on the other end of the counter seems to do nothing. At that moment a new man walks through the door, looks around the set and shakes his head. He is dressed in a pinstripe suit and carries a cane that has crocodile-head grip. He sighs, looking at the italian guy. *"Vito, Vito, Vito, what are you doing scaring these innocent people?"* He speaks with a strong russian accent. He mumbles something under his breath and suddenly his eyes glow red. Jack carefully puts his hand on the handle of his gun.

[sblock=About map]Okay, the map with the new situation.
1=The italian facing so that he can see both Liz and John.
2=John
3=Lotka
4=Liz
5=Mickey
6=Eddie
7=Jack
8&9=bald man & his girl, ducked behind the table
10=Lady in red
11&12=The young couple, ducked behind table
13=Big man
14=Jimmy taking cover behind Eddie
15=Neat man doing nothing
16=Bartender ducked behind the counter
17=The new man.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2007)

Elizabeth's gun is in her purse, the only place she could put a peice as big as the walther. The girl's brow furrows in concern as the guy's eyes glow freakily. _He's powerful. Probably more powerful than me, at least right now._ as she recognized the accent her eyes narrow.

A Doompriest.


Elizabeth looks at the man evenly. "He drew his guns without provocation and started yelling incoherently about some sort of nonsense about a hand. Crazy. I mean, everyone has one, don't they?" she said with a smile.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 4, 2007)

John aims for mr red-eyes.

"*You calling or folding*?" He asks Lotka.

OOC : ready action. If Mr red-eyes looks as if he's casting something against anyone of our party, he's gonna hefta dodge a bullet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2007)

*"Folding of courrse."* Lotka says, then he turns to the red eyed man. *"Comrrade, it is good to see a son of motherr Russia."*


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Edit: Forget. I adressed the game between Lotka and John but Voda beat me to it by a minute so it doesn't matter anymore  .[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 5, 2007)

Elizabeth continued to gaze at the man, her own pale eyes a dead givaway to those who have tangled with the Nightshades before. "We do not wish to cause trouble here," she said softly, reasonably.

_"Nor do we wish to reveal ourselves to those who are not savvy to what lies beyond the gray veil."_ she said in Russian, her voice calm and strange. 

ooc
Gray veil-> cant speak for the supernatural.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 5, 2007)

Jack watches the (non)reaction of the Neat man at the bar to the Italian's outburst with some suspicion, but forgets about that when Crocodile Cane enters. He immediately gets a bad feeling about the Russian and his hand instinctively goes to his Browning. Once Croc's eyes glow red, Jack knows he has his man and takes a long moment to concentrate on committing his every detail to memory, while pushing away from the table so he can be ready to stand if need be.

[sblock=OOC]Using Shadow Hunter ability _Target Bonus_ on Croc Cane. Takes a full-round action and an action point.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2007)

_"For the seekers who walk in the twighlight, there is knowledge. For the seekers who walk under the false dawn there is wisdom not sought for."_ she said, still speaking in russian, speaking the casual greeting of one who is not yet an enemy, but not precisely an ally either. This was the cant speak of those who truly walked the paths of the supernatural and the paths of magic, whether arcane or divine, it was one of riddles and inuendo and half truths not spoken. Only one growing up knowing how to speak it could understand its true meaning.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 7, 2007)

The man answers back using russian. *"Ah, someone who knows too much for her own good. Unfortunately for you, I don't care wether I break the ignorance of others or not."* He says as he draws a thin sword from the cane. *"Now Vito, the diamond if you would, and where is that other fool?"* He asks as he holds his hand towards the italian.

Init order:
John 22
Liz 21
Eddie 17
Italian guy 15
Mickey 13
Lotka 12
The Others in bar 5-9
The Hand 5
Jack 4


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 7, 2007)

OOC :ready action : should the guy do anything harmfull at one of our party members he gets shot.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2007)

Eddie whispers to Jimmy quietly.  "Get pictures, kid. This is a career maker here, and it's all yours."

Of course Eddie has his own camera, but if somebody's gonna get shot for taking pictures, it's not going to be him.  He touches the grip of his gun, ready to pull it at the first sign of direct trouble.

ooc: Bluff +12 in case Jimmy's unsure.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 7, 2007)

*"Yeah"* Jimmy mumbles as he slowly raises his camera but he is so enthralled that he doesn't manage to take a single pic.

The italian lowers the gun that points to John and takes a diamond out of his pocket. He holds it on his palm in a way that allows him to throw it easily to the new man. *"You the Hand?"* he asks. The diamond is the size of child's fist with multiple facets.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 7, 2007)

Elizabeth shrugs. "Your choice," she says, thrusting her hand into her purse and fires the gun she had secreted there, the bullet easily shredding the flimsy material, made especially for that purpose, going straight for the Hand.

No one said she wasn't practical.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2007)

Lotka jumps to the italian guy, trying to stop him from throwing the diamond. 
Grapple= http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1412035 +3 = 17


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2007)

Mickey stays put by Elizabeth, but pulls his own pistol.

[sblock=OOC] Mickey will stay adjacent to Elizabeth to use his Harm's Way for any attack on her. If he is sclose enough though he'll try to grab the diamond, failing that he'll return any fire. [/sblock]


----------



## Mirth (Dec 8, 2007)

Edit:

Jack brings his Browning to bear on Red Eyes, but the shot pulls to the right when Jack makes a slight adjustment so that he doesn't hit one of the others.

[sblock=ooc1]1d20=7

7 + 6 + 1 (Shadow Hunter target bonus) = 14[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc2]Original Post (for posterity) -- When Crocodile Cane turns into Crocodile Sword, Jack switches from his gun to his brass knucks and runs across the room towards Red Eyes, crossing behind the bar to get there more quickly. _Gotta love a guy who brings a sword to a fist fight._[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2007)

ooc
[sblock]







			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> When Crocodile Cane turns into Crocodile Sword, Jack switches from his gun to his brass knucks and runs across the room towards Red Eyes, crossing behind the bar to get there more quickly. _Gotta love a guy who brings a sword to a fist fight._



[/sblock]

Don't you mean gunfight?  

Oh, BlackRat, She has the following abilities that might influence the rolls.
Advanced Fire Arms Proficiency (Bonus feat)
Personal Fire Arms Proficiency 
Point blank shot


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2007)

Lotka jumps at the italian trying to grap the diamond. The guy manages to wiggle from his grasp but accidentily drops the diamond which then rolls under the table of the bald man. Mickey and The Hand goes after the diamond, The Hand slashing Mickey in the way, opening a tiny gash in his leg and shredding his pants.

OOC: Mickey loses 6 VP.
Mirth, this happens before Jack managed to switch weapons so you get the readied shot also.
Now if I understood right John, Liz and Jack gets readied shots against the Hand so please roll.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2007)

Mickey felt the cut in his leg, but hell, his old cut-man Scabs, used to cut him harder than that.

If this was all the Hand could do, Mickey wasn't worried. But he knew that diamond was important so Mickey went after the diamond with gusto and while he kept an eye on the Hand, wasn't too concerned with getting stuck again. After he hand the diamond, he repay the favors.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2007)

ooc
Score! http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py?u=Elizabeth&r=1&d=1d20+5&n=&a=Roll+the+dice. 16+5 (+3 bab + 1 dex mod +1 point blank shot feat) = 21

Damage: 

IC
Elizabeth calmly fires her weapon, the report sounding incredibly loud in the bar. She aims straight and true, her bullet going towards whatever will kill him best. (Crit!)


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Score! http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py?u=Elizabeth&r=1&d=1d20+5&n=&a=Roll+the+dice. 16+5 (+3 bab + 1 dex mod +1 point blank shot feat) = 21
> 
> Damage:
> ...



OOC: I was confused when I clicked the link but quickly found out the reason: You linked it to the roller itself and not the result. I didn't even know InvisCastle has such a bug but to get the right link you need to copy the line under the roll, not the one in the address-field  . But yeah, I managed to dig up your roll. BTW: It's not crit. You need 20 on the roll itself not after you add bonuses. But here's the real link: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1416826


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 10, 2007)

John shoots, but his aim is a bit dodgy. He curses and stands up, aiming the gun at the red-eyed creep.
"*MOVE AND YOU'RE DEAD*"

OOC : attack 10, dmg 6


----------



## kirinke (Dec 10, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> OOC: I was confused when I clicked the link but quickly found out the reason: You linked it to the roller itself and not the result. I didn't even know InvisCastle has such a bug but to get the right link you need to copy the line under the roll, not the one in the address-field  . But yeah, I managed to dig up your roll. BTW: It's not crit. You need 20 on the roll itself not after you add bonuses. But here's the real link: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1416826




ooc
Still, she aimed pretty durned good tho. He's a hurtin.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Mirth, this happens before Jack managed to switch weapons so you get the readied shot also.




Retconned above


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 12, 2007)

Three shots crack in the bar with a deafening bang. As the red eye you have identified as The Hand leaps after the diamond, Jack and John miss him completely. Elizabeth manages to pierce a hole in the man's coat (-5 VP). Mickey and the Hand are both going after the diamond that rolled under a table. The italian is struggling with Lotka.

Init order:
John 22
Liz 21
Eddie 17
Italian guy 15
Mickey 13
Lotka 12
The Others in bar 5-9
The Hand 5
Jack 4


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Mickey will continue to go after the diamond. If he gets it he'll try to slug the Hand as well. [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 12, 2007)

John continues to fire, shattering the wall-sized mirror behind the counter.

_Hmm. I'm shooting worse then the bad guys in a movie._

OOC : won't even bother to link. Invisiblecastle hates me.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2007)

Elizabeth calmly shoots again, aiming for the red-eyed hand, knowing he's by far the most dangerous one in the melee, her own gun training coming into the fore. It's obvious she's no stranger to this sort of thing. 

Attack: 1d20 + 5
1d20+5-> [9,5] = (14)
http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py?u=Elizabeth&r=1&d=1d20+5&n=&a=Roll+the+dice


----------



## Mirth (Dec 12, 2007)

Fearing that there are too many guns in such a small area, Jack holsters the Browning, grabs his brass knucks from his pocket and makes a run for the diamond. When the mirror shatters as he runs behind the bar, Jack realizes he made the right decision.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2007)

Lotka, cleverly, manages to use the italian confusion to his own good. He tries to trip the man, making him fall prone.

OOC: Since I have spend a round in combat with the italian gut, I can use exploit weakness and use my intelligence instead of my other ability. 
Lotka attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1421757= 21
Lotka strength: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1421765= 13


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 12, 2007)

Ducking as John's stray shot shatters the mirror, Eddie decides it may be time to take a little cover and ducks down behind the bar with Jimmy.  "Too many bullet flyin' around here, kid.  Hand me one of those bottles, will ya?"

Eddie picks up a large-ish piece of the shattered mirror and holds it out so that he can see the foray from behind the bar.  He studies the group of strangers individually for a moment each, studying their actions while they think no one is watching, trying to make out whether they're harmless or part of the stage.

ooc: sense motive +14; investigate (if applicable) +14


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

John continues to fire, shattering the wall-sized mirror behind the counter. Elizabeth calmly shoots again, aiming for the red-eyed hand, knowing he's by far the most dangerous one in the melee, her own gun training coming into the fore. Her aim is true but some sort of red energy-field flashes on the impact and the bullet ricochets to the floor between The Hand and Mickey.

Eddie ducks behind the counter pulling Jimmy with him, picks a piece of the shattered mirror and surveys the bar from safety. The neat in the corner man doesn't seem to really care about bullets flying around. He just sits on his stool and looks at the conflict in amusement. Both the bald guy with his moll and the young couple seem harmless, taken cover behind their tables. The lady in red however is calmly kneeling behind her table and has drawn a small revolrer from somewhere. The big man seems confused but has drawn his gun also.

The italian hits Lotka in the face with the handle of his gun taking a fist to the guts in return. (technically unarmed attack and I rolled you the attack of opportunity). Lotka hooks his feet behind the mans leg who returns with a backlash of the gun again, but without succes. He falls to his back.

Mickey manages to catch the diamond rolling on the floor, only to turn just in time to see the sword of The Hand plunging towards his side. His reflexes prove good as he manages to slide from the way only taking another small scratch and ripping his shirt this time. Jack comes to the same fray ready to hit The Hand with his brass.

Jimmy is mesmerized by all this and just follows Eddies command, picks a  whiskeybottle from the bar and hands it to Eddie. The big guy decides to follow the two to behind the counter. He is holding a luger ready but doesn't seem to do nothing but watch. The lady in red tips a table down and kneels behind it. She is holding a small revolrer and shoots at the big man, her aim true, plucking a hole to the mans shoulder (crit hit, does Wound Point damage). The man starts bleeding bad.

OOC:
Lotka -2 VP
Mickey -5 VP
The Italian -3 VP and falls prone
The big brooding man -8 Wound Points


Init order:
John 22
Liz 21
Eddie 17
Italian guy 15
Mickey 13
Lotka 12
The Others in bar 5-9
The Hand 5
Jack 4


----------



## kirinke (Dec 14, 2007)

Elizabeth's eyes narrow and she curses creatively in Egyptian and Ancient Greek when the energy deflects it. This guy is going down. She aims and fires again, still almost supernaturally calm. 

1d20+5-> [20,5] = (25)
http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py?u=Elizabeth&r=1&d=1d20+5&n=&a=Roll+the+dice


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2007)

OOC: You linked your attack the wrong way again.

Lotka draw his tokarev and points the fallen Italian guy. *"Don't don nothing stupid comrade."*

In case the italian guy tries to get up, Lotka will shot him http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1426074 = 22


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 14, 2007)

"Holy Jesus! Is everybody in here packing heat?" Eddie says to no one in particular as he sees the lady in red and Big Guy both draw their weapons.  "Ready Jimmy, he's coming this way!"

Eddie finally draws his pistol as well; seems to be the thing to do.  "What tha!" he gasps when Big Guy falls behind the bar.  While the guy's concentrated on his would, Eddie will try to jer his gun away while stuffing his own in Big Guy's face.

"I know you're hurt, but why don't you give me the low down here, huh?  Who're you for?"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Mickey looks at the diamond in his hand, at Jack coming into the fight and grins at the The Hand. "Gotta do better'n that Ivan" taunts Mickey as he slams a ham-like fist against the Hand's face.

OOC:
Mickey slugs the Hand (1d20+7=22, 1d8+2=4) 

Using the hand not holding the diamond of course.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 15, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> OOC: You linked your attack the wrong way again.
> 
> Lotka draw his tokarev and points the fallen Italian guy. *"Don't don nothing stupid comrade."*
> 
> In case the italian guy tries to get up, Lotka will shot him http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1426074 = 22




ooc
My computer was not cooperating with me this morning.  :\


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2007)

OOC Lol, computers have the nasty habit to complicate our simple life.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 15, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Jack comes to the same fray ready to hit The Hand with his brass.




Bingo. 

Jack makes his way across the room in time to see Red Eyes try to pin down Irish like a stuck pig. He clenchs his teeth and makes a beeline for Red Eyes' jaw with his right hammer.

[sblock=ooc]
1d20+8=27, 1d4+4=7

Attack: 1d20 +4 [base] +3 [strength] +1 [weapon focus [unarmed strike]] = 27

Damage: 1d4 +3 [strength] +2 [improved melee smash] = 8 [lethal damage]

I made a mistake and had it as 1d4+4 instead of 1d4+5 on Invisible Castle, so it should be 8 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Mickey and Jack both takes a hard punch at the red-eye while at the same time Liz shoots him carefully aiming so that she don't accidentilly hit the boys. Her aim coming true she hits him in stomach barely missing any vital organ. The man drops down holding his stomach. *"Your not getting me alive"* he says and you hear a crack from his mouth. *"The others will get you..."* he manages to whisper before he collapses with foam pouring from his mouth.

The italian seems to surrender as Lotka trips him and points a gun in his face.

The big man behind the bar manages to grunt an answer to Eddie's question. *"MI 7. That bitch is an assassin."* he tries to shoot at the lady in red but the pain is too much and he misses badly. The lady takes another good shot and kills the big man.

OOC: Darn, I rolled two crits with the lady in a row.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 17, 2007)

"Cyanide," Elizabeth mutters, seeing the foam and curses once more in Ancient Egyptian, a wonderful language for saying nasty things. She keeps an eye on the red-lady, but right now, she's not really her problem

"Mickey, you okay?" she asked, kneeling down by her partner and body guard, who seemed the worst hurt by all this.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> The big man behind the bar manages to grunt an answer to Eddie's question. *"MI 7. That bitch is an assassin."*




OOC: Any chance Eddie's heard of this?  He's got the _Obscure Knowledge_ feat if that helps anything?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> OOC: Any chance Eddie's heard of this?  He's got the _Obscure Knowledge_ feat if that helps anything?



Yeah, he knows MI-7 is part of British intelligence. The man claimed to be an agent.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 17, 2007)

*"Arsenic to be more accurate. That produces the withe foam." *he says, before turning to the Italian guy.* "Well, you lost your Russian contact. But the good news are that I'm Russian too, so let me know everything. And don't do anything stupid."* Lotka menace the fallen man, without noticing the fight is still going on.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Cyanide," Elizabeth mutters, seeing the foam and curses once more in Ancient Egyptian, a wonderful language for saying nasty things. She keeps an eye on the red-lady, but right now, she's not really her problem
> 
> "Mickey, you okay?" she asked, kneeling down by her partner and body guard, who seemed the worst hurt by all this.




Mickey slips the diamond into Elizabeths purse to keep the prying eyes of the room off of it.
Mickey stands up, his shirt is ripped and bloody, looking as if he got in a fight with, well with a guy with a sword.

"Nah, I'm alright." Mickey bends down and picks up the sword cane. he pushed the button and makes the sword blade retract and extend again. "But check the blade for poison. You know how the DPs work." and Mickey, blood and all turns his attention to the room again.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 18, 2007)

Elizabeth took it carefully, using what skills she has (Arcane lore, earth and life sciences, spell craft), if she can't find anything magical about it, she'll hand it off to Lokta for examination, he's the biologist. 

"Nothing overtly magical that I can see, but I'm no medic." she added as she carefully handed it to Lokta, treating it like a live hand grenade. "Be careful, these guys are nasty sons of whores," she said and then took over Lokta's job of menacing the Italian.

"You've been a naughty boy. Pulling weapons on innocent people, reckless endagerment and I'm sure the local coppers could get you on a host of other violations." she tapped the WOP's nose with her gun. "So, make it easy on yourself. "Tell us what you know and we might let you live, more or less in one piece."

ooc
Elizabeth's purse is pretty well shredded btw.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2007)

"Drop it lady" John says, shifting his aim and hoping for better luck.

OOC:ready action to shoot if she doesn't drop it.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 18, 2007)

Elizabeth scowls as she hears John bark out an order at the red-headed lady, but figures that the big guy can take care of her, if not well then. She's got a few bullets left. "Start chirping birdie, my patience is runnin thin and I'm already feelin evil-minded." 

Even though she seems to be focusing in on the italian, anyone with a brain in their head could figure out that she knows exactly what's going on in the rest of the bar.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2007)

*"I shall look about it"* Lotka states before starting to examining the sword carefully. He frowns when he hears John menacing the woman. 
*"I am working here."*

OOC: Research +13  K (E & L) +12


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2007)

The lady in red raises her hands above her head, though she is still holding the gun. *"SIS, Sarah Young, that man was deathsentenced criminal."* Eddie knows of SIS also, other name for British Intelligence. This woman also claimes to be an agent.

The cane isn't anything special. Just "normal" sword-cane with ornate handle.

The italian is shivering as he talks. *"I, I, I know nothing. I was just hired to get that diamond to a russian called The Hand. I think it was that man you just killed."*

OOC: Dr.Z you can take that ready shot if you wish since she didn't drop the gun but you can also forfeit it, as it seems she has stopped hostilities.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 18, 2007)

Jack wastes no time during the pause in the action and searches the body of Red Eyes.

[sblock=OOC]Reminder that I have the FIND CLUES feat, plus I had him as my Shadow Hunter target (dangit).[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2007)

Eddie does a quick run-through of the downed man's pockets before standing up from behind the bar.  Identification would be nice.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2007)

Jack's search yields nothing but a wallet and a key to a cabin.

Eddie produces a badge from the big guy's pockets. "SIS, department 7" it says. Looks authentic. He finds a wallet with a passport.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 18, 2007)

*"Don't you worry my big american friend. This blade has nothing special."* Lotka states


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2007)

"I.D." Eddie says to the woman as he comes up from behind the bar with his own gun drawn.  "Just throw it on the floor, along with your piece.  We'll get this stuff sorted out one way or another."


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2007)

John smiles and keeps aiming at the woman.

"Funny. he said the same thing 'bout you, luv. Just do as the big guy says and drop the weapon."

[OOC : keeps his ready action (dunno if there's something like aiming in modern D20, could be that I'm mistaken with another game system.)]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2007)

Elizabeth glances up from her interrogation of the Italian. "I'd do as they say lady." when the italian shifts, she turns her attention back to him.

"Nuh, uh. Sit rover." she said, keeping her gun trained on him. "Jack, you got anything to say to the WOP?" she asked, using the derogatory word for Italian immigrant.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 19, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Jack, you got anything to say to the WOP?" she asked, using the derogatory word for Italian immigrant.




Disgusted at the racial slur, Jack snaps back, "Nothing that can't wait for a more private setting" He glances then at the man and adds, "Let's see some ID, bucko."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 19, 2007)

The lady throws her purse to John but keeps the hand with the gun above her head. *"I'll keep the gun, thank you. My badge is in that purse."
*
The italian takes his passport from his pocket and hands it to Jack. _Vito Rossi. Citizen of US. 32 years old. Haven't travelled much._


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2007)

ooc:
Mostly just being insulting with the italian to put him further off kilter, after all, he did kill one of her own people, so she's not exactly pleased with him at the min. Also, with her being Streetwise, she'd be using language that hoods and such would be comfortable with. I'll keep the language to a minimum though.   

IC
Elizabeth's mouth twitched at the lady's comments, she doesn't blame the woman, but can't let her keep the gun either. "Y'know, I can probly drop you before you do much damage to us, and even if I can't, you still have to fight your way out of here. I can't possibly miss at this range either," she added, then turned her attention back to Vito

"Y'know, that russian you killed was a fellow co-worker of mine. My employer doesn't much care to see his people murdered either. So here's what we're going to do if you know what's good for you. I want you to confess to the crime to the local cops, or I will make it my life's goal to hound you into the grave. I'll be around every corner, behind every door you walk through. You'll never escape me, never. Savvie?" she querried, looking down at the man with an expression that told him that she would do exactly that.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 19, 2007)

Jack looks over the assembled crowd, his attention finally resting on the bartender. "Sir, please go and fetch the captain, or the purser, or whomever can help us. We'll need medical personnel also."

"The rest of you, have a seat," Jack motions towards the chairs in the southwest corner of the room, then, while cleaning the blood off his brass knucks, continues, "We don't particularly want to harm anymore people than we already have," he glances at the Princess with her itchy trigger finger, "but we're more than capable of it. Please comply quietly."

Jack puts the knucks back in his pocket and draws his Browning from his shoulder holster.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 19, 2007)

Lotka still has his gun on his hand. If he hears the itallian guy admitting he killed Ivanov, he will shoot him.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 19, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> The lady throws her purse to John but keeps the hand with the gun above her head. *"I'll keep the gun, thank you. My badge is in that purse."
> *
> The italian takes his passport from his pocket and hands it to Jack. _Vito Rossi. Citizen of US. 32 years old. Haven't travelled much._





"Yeah, I don't think so lady" replies Mickey who heads over to the woman to take her gun from her. Mickey saw her take down the guy with two shots, but Mickey'd been shot a lot and knew it would take more than that to bring him down. Besides she'd be lucky to get off one shot before he reached her, and there were a bunch of guns aimed at her. She wouldn't do anything stupid.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 19, 2007)

"*You deaf and blind, lady? Drop it*." John says angrily.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 21, 2007)

*"I don't think so sweeties. See, you just killed a man before my eyes, and I have no idea who you are. I have already identified myself as an official of British government. You can confirm that from my purse. But as far as I know, you are a bunch of murderers. So excuse me if I'm hesitant to relinguish my only protection against you. And if that goon of yours moves any closer, I am going to shoot. You are threatening a government agent, that is a capital crime"* She says looking at Mickey. She is still holding the gun above her head, not pointing it at anyone.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *"I don't think so sweeties. See, you just killed a man before my eyes, and I have no idea who you are. I have already identified myself as an official of British government. You can confirm that from my purse. But as far as I know, you are a bunch of murderers. So excuse me if I'm hesitant to relinguish my only protection against you. And if that goon of yours moves any closer, I am going to shoot. You are threatening a government agent, that is a capital crime"* She says looking at Mickey. She is still holding the gun above her head, not pointing it at anyone.




"Disarming ain't threatening, and we're in international waters sweetheart. Shoot me if you like, but I saw you kill a man before my eyes and we ain't killed nobody, so that makes you the murderer not us. ID's can be faked and the dead guy says he was an agnet too, but we can't ask him no more, so we'll be asking you."  Mickey will take the gun from her, even if it means getting shot. That's his job after all and he's good at it.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2007)

Elizabeth keeps her own gun trained on the lady, her expression grim. "Drop the weapon," she orders, her voice becoming once more darker, deeper, more authoritative.

OOC
Casting Command once more

Remaining spells
O LVL SPELLS : 4 
Cure Minor wounds x2
Resistance
Virtue

1ST LVL SPELLS: 4
Cure light wounds x2
*Command x2* (used)


----------



## Mirth (Dec 22, 2007)

As the others deal with the Lady in Red, Jack keeps his eyes on the rest of the crowd, making sure this confrontation is not a diversionary tactic. 

Without keeping his attention on her, Jack says to the Lady in Red, "Listen, sister. You're outnumbered. This crackpot here," Jack kicks Red Eyes' body with his foot, "took his own life rather than be captured by us, which you obviously witnessed. That makes you the only murderer in the room, and a liar to boot. Unless you're just as suicidal as this nutcase, you better make with the surrender."

Jack finishes with, "The rest of you ... move like I said before."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 27, 2007)

At Liz's command the woman drops the gun and looks puzzled about the power in her voice. Jack checks around the room and notices that the neat man has disappeared in the commotion.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 27, 2007)

Elizabeth calmly picks up the gun. "Now, that wasn't so difficult, was it." she looked at the woman. "Sit down and stay still."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 31, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Jack checks around the room and notices that the neat man has disappeared in the commotion.




Jack curses his luck under his breath, knowing that by the time he reattunes himself to the neat man's scent, the trail will be too cold for it to help.

As the gun hits the floor, Jack says to the Lady in Red, "You better start spilling, duchess. Or Irish over here's gonna have to spill something else of yours."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 4, 2008)

ooc
Big badda bump and happy new years to all! Hope this game is in tha continuing business......


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 4, 2008)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc
> Big badda bump and happy new years to all! Hope this game is in tha continuing business......



. Couple of weeks. Bare with me. We will resume when This is done with.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2008)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Jack curses his luck under his breath, knowing that by the time he reattunes himself to the neat man's scent, the trail will be too cold for it to help.
> 
> As the gun hits the floor, Jack says to the Lady in Red, "You better start spilling, duchess. Or Irish over here's gonna have to spill something else of yours."



*"I already told you, I'm in service of His Majesty King Edward VIII. My badge of office is in my purse. Now I suggest that you too put your guns down, even if we are on international waters and I can't accuse you of capital crime of thretening a government official."* The lady crosses her arms on her chest and stands there pouting.

The bartender has gotten slowly up and nods at Jack. *"I'll go get the captain as you told me to."* Unless anyone stops him the bartender leaves to find the captain.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 10, 2008)

Elizabeth smirked. "Y'know, you may be a government official of a foreign government, but this is international waters. The Captian of this ship is the ultimate authority right now, so we're going to let him sort you all out.  We're just performing a citizen arrest and making you stay put until he gets here" she told Red cheerily.  "Live with it,"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2008)

*"Finally I'm in agreement with miss nightshade."* Lotka says. *"And you filthy rat" *he turns to the itallian guy in the floor *"Did you kill Ivanov? Did you kill him for money?"*


----------



## Mirth (Jan 12, 2008)

Having had enough of this lying b1tch, Jack puts his Browning away and crosses over to the Lady in Red, getting in her face, "I'm giving you one more chance to tell us what you know..."

As soon as she starts to make a reply, Jack suckerpunches her in the stomach.

[sblock=OOC]

Hoping to catch her flatfooted.

1d20+8=10, 1d4+5=6

Attack=10
Damage=6 [nonlethal]

[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jan 12, 2008)

"Jack, enough." Elizabeth says quietly. "We're in the right now, there isn't a need to vent your bad mood on her." she looked at the gasping woman. "Yet," 

She guestured for the woman to sit. "You have to excuse him. He's not fond of killers, especiallys government trained killers." she explained wryly. "Both of you, behave," she said, looking at Lokta as well.


They needed both alive for information. Beating them senseless and killing them kinda, sorta defeated that purpose.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 14, 2008)

OOC Announcement: Sorry guys & gals. I'm afraid this game has run it's course. Dr.Z had some RL issues and I think he won't be truly back for some time. Haven't seen Fenris or IG post here for a while. I kind of lost interest in this too and now we're devolved to a crawl. So I guess all I can really do is close this one down. See you in other games and hopefully no hard feelings . It was fun but time has come to move on.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 14, 2008)

No problem Blackrat. I completely understand. Thanks for the show...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 14, 2008)

Aww, It was so freaking fun. Anyway, see you all around.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> OOC Announcement: Sorry guys & gals. I'm afraid this game has run it's course. Dr.Z had some RL issues and I think he won't be truly back for some time. Haven't seen Fenris or IG post here for a while. I kind of lost interest in this too and now we're devolved to a crawl. So I guess all I can really do is close this one down. See you in other games and hopefully no hard feelings . It was fun but time has come to move on.




I was around, but there's really only just so much you can so while you've got a gun pointed at someone, ya know?  Was more just waiting for something to happen.

In any case, good luck to everyone.. hope to see you around.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 14, 2008)

*double post*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 14, 2008)

I was around as well. Being, well a goon, not much posting required there. I was waiting for more direction. It was a good start to the game Blackrat. I look forward to more of your games.

Any chance we could see the poster, at least as far as it got?


----------



## kirinke (Jan 15, 2008)

Same, here, I like it and well, sometimes games do slow down to a crawl, especially during holidays.


----------

